# Milan: la firma del preliminare slitta al 15 luglio



## admin (2 Luglio 2016)

Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Luglio 2016)

È finito tutto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Luglio 2016)

Chiudete le valigie si va a mettere a ferro e fuoco arcore... ehm..a Berlino Beppe...


----------



## Brain84 (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Finchè non sarà Campopiano a dirlo, non crederò a nessuna notizia


----------



## mabadi (2 Luglio 2016)

e la cerimonia con tutte le cinesine inviate al posto di mister ? e Mister ?? che fine ha fatto?
Pare comunque che i nominativi dei cinesi che avrebbero voluto comprare il Milan verranno annunciati da Ridge Forester nell'ultima puntata di Beautifull?


----------



## Andre96 (2 Luglio 2016)

Ma quindi ora riteniamo l'Ansa un giornalino e Sky e la Stampa superiori?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Beh l ANSA ha solo detto che B. torna a casa sta settimana...o mi son perso qualcosa? Ovviamente spero che sky sbagli.
Leggendo in giro ho visto che il primo a sky a dar la notizia era stato il nostro amato Peppe...annamo bene...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi ora riteniamo l'Ansa un giornalino e Sky e la Stampa superiori?


Si vede che è tardi... ANSA :Berlusconi verrà dimesso nei primi giorni della prossima settimana, Sky: lo slittamento è dovuto ad un *ritardo con i documenti*.. Non c'entra quando rincasa il nano..


----------



## Andre96 (2 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si vede che è tardi... ANSA "Berlusconi verrà dimesso nei primi giorni della prossima settimana", Sky: " lo slittamento è dovuto ad un *ritardo con i documenti*.. Non c'entra quando rincasa il nano..



"Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti *e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa*."
Mi sembra che i motivi sono due se no non scrivevano che si attende che il nano rincasi eh (anche perchè se concordano con la Stampa, la Stampa diceva che Berlusconi rincasava più tardi...). Poi per quel che ne sappiamo sono tutte cavolate. Io non escludo lo slittamento ma perchè dobbiamo darlo per certi perchè lo dice Sky? Quando si rimandò al 7 confermò anche Ansa, aspettare che magari confermino prima? Non mi sembra siano sullo stesso piano l'Ansa e Sky...se proprio non si crede a Campopiano almeno non mettiamo Sky sopra l'Ansa perfavore...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Sky comunque ne spara tante in una giornata...ma davvero tante...mi preoccupa piu La Stampa come fonte...fino ad ora con i rinvii ci ha azzeccato...


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2016)

Tutto come previsto.

Poi verso fine prossima settimana altro rinvio....ma veramente credono di prenderci in giro?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Luglio 2016)

l'unica cosa che mi fa sentire puzza di bruciato sono questi continui rinvii per far passare l'estate, e poi pararsi le chiappe dicendo "non abbiamo potuto fare mercato per colpa dei cinesi".... insomma ogni scusa è buona per non tirare fuori un euro. Di questo passo ragazzi andiamo in champions nel 2045 forse.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Luglio 2016)

Possiamo solo aspettare...


----------



## robs91 (2 Luglio 2016)

Il nove verrà annunciato un altro rinvio e così via fino al trentuno agosto.Poi calerà il sipario su questa ennesima,triste, presa per i fondelli ai tifosi del Milan che giustamente sognano di liberarsi del duo malefico.


----------



## martinmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

il problema è che finchè non firmano non parte il mercato...e pjaca e compagnia bella non aspettano all'infinito..


----------



## neversayconte (2 Luglio 2016)

Sarà un'estate di penitenza. Dovremo scontare il peccato mortale di essere milanisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Comincio sempre più a pensare che l'operazione al cuore del nano sia stata una farsa bella e buona..
Detto ciò, aspettiamo...tanto ormai è il lavoro quotidiano del tifoso rossonero aspettare che succeda qualcosa per poi rimanere deluso..

Sempre più scettico


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Luglio 2016)

Iniziamo col teatrino estivo. Ecco il secondo rinvio, come previsto. Poi ce ne sarà un altro e cosi via e intanto bè, mica fininvest può fare mercato prima della firma, vi pare ?


----------



## danykz (2 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi NON ci sarà alcun rinvio , se ci sarà , si tratterà di 2 MASSIMO 3 giorni! Lo ha sempre detto Pasquale e poi i motivi espressi dai giornali sono FALSI! Se volete farvi il sangue amaro fate pure!!


----------



## Milanista 87 (2 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi NON ci sarà alcun rinvio , se ci sarà , si tratterà di 2 MASSIMO 3 giorni! Lo ha sempre detto Pasquale e poi i motivi espressi dai giornali sono FALSI! Se volete farvi il sangue amaro fate pure!!



Campopiano ieri ha detto che non risulta alcun rinvio al momento sul Proflo Twitter
Se oggi cambiano le cose vediamo . L'altra volta non ne sapeva niente e ha corretto in corsa dopo altri


----------



## danykz (2 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ieri ha detto che non risulta alcun rinvio al momento sul Proflo Twitter
> Se oggi cambiano le cose vediamo . L'altra volta non ne sapeva niente e ha corretto in corsa dopo altri



La stampa 6 giorni fa ha già parlato di rinvio al 15 e nessuno è andato dietro! Ora hanno tutti parlato di rinvio ma sine cognitio causae


----------



## fra29 (2 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ieri ha detto che non risulta alcun rinvio al momento sul Proflo Twitter
> Se oggi cambiano le cose vediamo . L'altra volta non ne sapeva niente e ha corretto in corsa dopo altri



Sui rinvii bisogna dire che Campopiano è sempre arrivato dopo.
Prima smentisce, poi dopo qualche giorno conferma ma per placare gli animi dice sempre che #tuttoprocede.

Sinceramente è un'attesa snervante,magari davvero sono solo fattori contingenti che comportano uno slittamento fisiologico della data ma la trattativa è davvero a un passo dalla conclusione.
Purtroppo il passato però ci fa andare con i piedi di piombo, l'accoppiata "cinesi fantasma dentro un fondo sconosciuto che acquista una società terza dell'isola di Cayenne" + slittamenti continui trova troppe similitudini con l'affaire Bee.
E purtroppo sappiamo con chi abbiamo a che fare..
Ovviamente prepariamoci agli ennesimi sfottò dei bianconeroazzurri.. Alcuni mi hanno già inviato la notizia dopo che stamattina avevo parlato per la prima volta di #7luglio, maledetto me..


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



A sto punto bisogna solo aspettare fiduciosi. Nulla più.....


----------



## danjr (2 Luglio 2016)

Io ho Smesso di crederci già da qualche settimana. Vedrete quante belle parole usciranno sulla cessione, ma nei fatti compreremo mezzo Genoa come al solito... 
P.s. Prevedo una rosa molto inferiore rispetto all'anno scorso


----------



## fra29 (2 Luglio 2016)

Oggi per me me arriva la conferma di Campopiano. 
Ieri ha iniziato già a dire che *per ora* non gli risulta ma appena ha certezza di qualcosa l'avrebbe scritto. Stesso percorso dei precedenti rinvii..


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Luglio 2016)

È sinceramente una barzelletta come cavolo è possibile rinviare sempre?


----------



## VonVittel (2 Luglio 2016)

Ma pare il paradosso di Zenone con Achille e la tartaruga, santo cielo. Appena ci si avvicina a questa benedetta firma, c'è subito un rinvio. E dai


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> il problema è che finchè non firmano non parte il mercato...e pjaca e compagnia bella non aspettano all'infinito..



Infatti il problema é quello,della firma ormai son sicuro che si fa,ma qualcosa sul mercato dobbiamo pur farla.


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



campovolo deve smetterla con sta storia del tuttoprocede, NON STA PROCEDENDO NIENTE, se ci sono sempre problemi vuol dire che la trattativa o presunta tale è BLOCCATA, detto questo mi sfugge la logica nella farsa-bis, ma tanto fininvest non agisce con cognizione di causa da anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma pare il paradosso di Zenone con Achille e la tartaruga, santo cielo. Appena ci si avvicina a questa benedetta firma, c'è subito un rinvio. E dai



Appunto..qualcosa non torna


----------



## Isao (2 Luglio 2016)

Credo francamente di scendere dalla nave il 7 o quando ci sarà la sicurezza del rinvio. All'orizzonte vedo l'insegna del circo Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



La trattativa andrà in porto. Il problema è capire quando a sto punto.


----------



## Kaw (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Che la smettessero di parlare di date allora.
Se e quando firmeranno, ce lo diranno.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Luglio 2016)

finchè non ci saranno conferme non mi suicido, ma vedo che qui la strage è già cominciata 

andate dietro ai giornali dai, sono giorni che INVENTANO notizie di sana pianta, passano dai nostri sogni, ai nostri incubi peggiori, ma continuate ad andargli dietro senza manco fermarvi a pensare quanto ci stanno trollando sti giornalai...


----------



## Nick (2 Luglio 2016)

Poi con contratti di centinaia di pagine tradotti in 3 lingue è normale che può esserci qualche ritardo dovuto ai documenti, stanno vendendo l'AC Milan, non il panificio sotto casa.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (2 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La trattativa andrà in porto. Il problema è capire quando a sto punto.


Non ne sarei così sicuro....accetto scommesse che alla volta del 10 luglio ci saranno ritardi dovuti alla burocrazia e ad un controllo di routine del presidente post operatorio.... Ma filtra ottimismo...mi spiace non essere di Milano e tanto meno vicino altrimenti 2 schiaffoni a qualcuno li avrei dati....ah mi raccomando andate alla presentazione della squadra a fargli da comparsa, oramai ho il fegato spappolato mi stanno facendo ammalare sti maledetti


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Poi con contratti di centinaia di pagine tradotti in 3 lingue è normale che può esserci qualche ritardo dovuto ai documenti, stanno vendendo l'AC Milan, non il panificio sotto casa.



ancora con sta storia che stanno vendendo il milan e non l'auto usata o il salame...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ancora con sta storia che stanno vendendo il milan e non l'auto usata o il salame...



Nel frattempo si vendono imprese a cifre molto più alte e con tempistiche molto più veloci. Mi spiace, ci ho sempre creduto, ma se annunciano il rivio io scendo dal carro e per me è l'ennesima buffonata per non fare mercato. La puzza di M ormai è troppo forte, e penso che anche gli ottimisti tra di voi comincino a sentirla e per scaramanzia dicano di no...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ancora con sta storia che stanno vendendo il milan e non l'auto usata o il salame...



Il problema è aver fatto uscire la storia della cessione e non aver fatto come l'inter, che probabilmente ha affrontato le stesse problematiche, ma in segreto!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Sono ormai le 11...ci sono state altre conferme?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2016)

Inizio a vacillare pure io .


----------



## Aragorn (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Zitti zitti si è passati dal 15 giugno al 15 luglio


----------



## Andre96 (2 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inizio a vacillare pure io .



Dai Lollo, dai manca poco, non passare dalla parte oscura


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Luglio 2016)

Il problema grosso, nell'immediato, e' per quanto riguarda il mercato. La firma per questo benedetto preliminare ci potra' anche essere ma se il mercato e' legato a questa firma, di questo passo lo facciamo ad agosto, prendendo gli scarti rimasti...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Devo però dire che questo silenzio mi fa ancora ben sperare....anzi a dire il vero sono sicuro sull esito della trattativa....ci sono stati troppi segnali...ora,come gia detto, il problema sono i tempi...mi viene il dubbio che fininvest, per non anticipare nemmeno un euro, continua a far tardare il tutto....ma la vedo improbabile pure questa (i compratori si sarebbero alzati dal tavolo delle trattative da un bel po)...più semplicemente credo di più negli intoppi burocratci, e altre cose che mai sapremo...vediamo e aspettiamo...alemo dal 7 al 14 sono in ferie e ci penso meno ahaha


----------



## mark (2 Luglio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il problema grosso, nell'immediato, e' per quanto riguarda il mercato. La firma per questo benedetto preliminare ci potra' anche essere ma se il mercato e' legato a questa firma, di questo passo lo facciamo ad agosto, prendendo gli scarti rimasti...



Esatto, a me sinceramente se firmano il preliminare una settimana dopo, ma iniziano a fare mercato seriamente già da subito, non interessa niente.. Il problema è se bisogna aspettare la firma del preliminare per poter iniziare a fare qualcosa in entrata, perchè tutti i nostri "obiettivi" in questi 10/15 giorni troveranno una sistemazione a partire da Pjaca passando per Paredes, Zielinski ecc..


----------



## Hellscream (2 Luglio 2016)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che ne spunta sempre fuori una? E' un mese che rinviano.. Prima era il 15 giugno, poi il 22, poi il 30, poi il 7 Luglio, ora il 15... a me sembra lecito che uno due domande se le pone.. Ed anche la motivazione mi sembra ridicola, questi ci dicono che è da più di un anno che trattano ed ancora non sono pronte le carte? Che stanno facendo, un contratto di 4000 pagine?? Fateci caso, ogni volta che è uscita fuori una data, puntualmente qualche giorno prima è saltato fuori un qualsiasi motivo per rimandare a quella successiva. SEMPRE.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inizio a vacillare pure io .



Non mollarci pure tu eh


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che ne spunta sempre fuori una? E' un mese che rinviano.. Prima era il 15 giugno, poi il 22, poi il 30, poi il 7 Luglio, ora il 15... a me sembra lecito che uno due domande se le pone.. Ed anche la motivazione mi sembra ridicola, questi ci dicono che è da più di un anno che trattano ed ancora non sono pronte le carte? Che stanno facendo, un contratto di 4000 pagine?? Fateci caso, ogni volta che è uscita fuori una data, puntualmente qualche giorno prima è saltato fuori un qualsiasi motivo per rimandare a quella successiva. SEMPRE.



A sentire queste motivazioni sembrano dei dementi che non sanno che carte hanno in mano....però aspetto fiducioso


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Luglio 2016)

Daje, che poi ci sarà il rinvio a causa della tournèè estiva in America.


----------



## Coripra (2 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ancora con sta storia che stanno vendendo il milan e non l'auto usata o il salame...



Esattamente come "è tutto un teatrino", "i cinesi non esistono", "io stacco la spina fino a settembre", "basta, domani mi suicido"


----------



## Crox93 (2 Luglio 2016)

Personalmente aspetterò fino a fine prossima settimana.
Dopodiche io smetterò di seguire la vicenda.
Per ora questo rinvio non è confermato ma vedremo.
E chi dice: "teatrinooh" io non dico che sia per forza un teatrino, però la situazione è parecchio ridicola.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (2 Luglio 2016)

L'unica spiegazione possibile a tutti questi rinvii è che la cordata cinese non sia ancora definita. E l'assenza di una minima chiarezza sulla composizione ne è una conferma. Ammettendo che abbiano definito tutte le clausole del contratto, ora bisogna vedere chi ci sta. Se è vera la storia del governo cinese, qualcuno ci starà. Se no è Bee 2: un mediatore con una cordata tutta da costruire


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2016)

è inutile che ve la prendete sempre con chi è scettico....uno ha il diritto di avere dei dubbi o no??? io rimango moderatamente ottimista ma ad oggi non mi sento proprio di criticare chi non ci crede molto...


----------



## wfiesso (2 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Esattamente come "è tutto un teatrino", "i cinesi non esistono", "io stacco la spina fino a settembre", "basta, domani mi suicido"


----------



## wfiesso (2 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è inutile che ve la prendete sempre con chi è scettico....uno ha il diritto di avere dei dubbi o no??? io rimango moderatamente ottimista ma ad oggi non mi sento proprio di criticare chi non ci crede molto...



non è il fatto di prendersela o meno, il fatto è che la situazione è già abbastanza snervante senza i gufi che ripetono sempre le stesse frasi a solo scopo provocatorio, ogni notizia negativa si parte con la solita tiritera, ogni notizia positiva c'è lo stesso chi tira fuori la solita tiritera, dovremmo farci un po tutti una bella doccia gelata sennò secondo il ragionamento di alcuni si può chiudere il forum e organizzare gite x buttarsi da un aereo senza paracadute...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non è il fatto di prendersela o meno, il fatto è che la situazione è già abbastanza snervante senza i gufi che ripetono sempre le stesse frasi a solo scopo provocatorio, ogni notizia negativa si parte con la solita tiritera, ogni notizia positiva c'è lo stesso chi tira fuori la solita tiritera, dovremmo farci un po tutti una bella doccia gelata sennò secondo il ragionamento di alcuni si può chiudere il forum e organizzare gite x buttarsi da un aereo senza paracadute...


Chi sarebbero i gufi che parlano male della trattativa a solo scopo provocatorio? Ti ricordo che siamo su un forum milanista dove per la maggior parte, a parte sezione ospiti, siamo tutti milanisti... Quindi se una buona percentuale di noi si rompe seriamente quelle due cose in mezzo le gambe è perché a governare la nostra società ci sono due mafiosi che l'unico posto dove meriterebbero di stare è la galera.


----------



## el_gaucho (2 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbero i gufi che parlano male della trattativa a solo scopo provocatorio? Ti ricordo che siamo su un forum milanista dove per la maggior parte, a parte sezione ospiti, siamo tutti milanisti... Quindi se una buona percentuale di noi si rompe seriamente quelle due cose in mezzo le gambe è perché a governare la nostra società ci sono due mafiosi che l'unico posto dove meriterebbero di stare è la galera.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbero i gufi che parlano male della trattativa a solo scopo provocatorio? Ti ricordo che siamo su un forum milanista dove per la maggior parte, a parte sezione ospiti, siamo tutti milanisti... Quindi se una buona percentuale di noi si rompe seriamente quelle due cose in mezzo le gambe è perché a governare la nostra società ci sono due mafiosi che l'unico posto dove meriterebbero di stare è la galera.



non faccio nomi ma i ripetuti "i cinesi non esistono, i cinesi veri sono all'inter, non si vende, ecco lo dicevo, stagione buttata, il solito teatrino" capisci che leggerlo in ogni topic va a minare la già poca pazienza che abbiamo un po' tutti, dico solo di non farsi prendere dall'isterismo, non critico chi non ci crede, ma chi butta la le solite "battutine" che urtano soltanto i nervi e scatenano l'isteria, poi se sto ragionando in modo sbagliato non so che dire, io la vedo così


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Luglio 2016)

nessuno gufa qui, tutti vogliamo tornare a vincere, ma chiediamo un segnale di esistenza della trattativa


----------



## Andre96 (2 Luglio 2016)

Se rinviano veramente una settimana prima, hanno rotto però. Credo firmino ma hanno rotto le scatole, almeno fossimo sicuri che il mercato va a prescindere dalla firma starei mooolto più calmo...


----------



## wfiesso (2 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se rinviano veramente una settimana prima, hanno rotto però. Credo firmino ma hanno rotto le scatole, almeno fossimo sicuri che il mercato va a prescindere dalla firma starei mooolto più calmo...



concordo con te, è già sufficientemente snervante anche senza la solite tiritere, è solo gettare benzina sul fuoco, siamo già tutti o quasi al limite, dovremmo solo calmarci tutti, compreso io eh, non è che mi escludo


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Luglio 2016)

Andate al mare oh


----------



## fra29 (2 Luglio 2016)

Allora Campopiano settimane fa ha detto che il fondo era stato costituito.
Forchielli dice che non esiste cordata. Un certo Gaetano su Twitter conferma e Campopiano va abbastanza dietro a questo.
Praticamente c'è il fondo ma ancora non la cordata.
Quindi chi ha messo i soldi nel fondo?
Ad oggi siamo davvero davanti a un mister Bee perché sta ancora cercando chi finanzia tutto. vorrei capire come si faccia a esser ancora ottimisti se la causa dello slittamento è questo. Mi pare sinceramente una cosa "grave". Altro che prendere per il cul.o Suning. Rischiamo davvero di restare con un pugno di mosche in mano. Io aspetto, se come sembra ci sarà il rinvio (Campo piano ha già preparato il campo, per me anche lui sa già del rinvio) mi fermo. Sarebbe un passo indietro ed è impossibile dire il contrario. Ok che non stiamo vendendo la panetteria ma qua mancano gli acquirenti, scusate se non è poco. #maiunagioia.


----------



## Edric (2 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non faccio nomi ma i ripetuti "i cinesi non esistono, i cinesi veri sono all'inter, non si vende, ecco lo dicevo, stagione buttata, il solito teatrino" capisci che leggerlo in ogni topic va a minare la già poca pazienza che abbiamo un po' tutti, dico solo di non farsi prendere dall'isterismo, non critico chi non ci crede, ma chi butta la le solite "battutine" che urtano soltanto i nervi e scatenano l'isteria, poi se sto ragionando in modo sbagliato non so che dire, io la vedo così



Concordo pienamente.

Ribadire lo stesso concetto (specie se di una riga) a ogni post non *aggiunge nulla alla discussione* ma anzi ne mina il livello qualitativo della stessa perché fa si che gli spunti di discussione che potrebbero essere interessanti *facilmente si perdano nel marasma dei post tutti uguali*. 

E' vero che esiste sempre la funzione ignore su questo forum, ma è una soluzione *troppo drastica e "definitiva" * e andrebbe riservata solo a quei troll/spammer più sfacciati e evidenti (in attesa che i moderatori abbiano il tempo materiale di intervenire), non agli utenti troppo stressati da questa società e/o a quelli troppo ottimisti sulla cessione (perché il discorso vale in tutti e due i sensi ovviamente). 

Anche perché ricordiamoci che i *punti di vista più utili* sono sempre *quelli opposti al nostro pensiero attuale* (quando ragionati ovviamente), anche se finiamo con il non condividerli.

Sono questi infatti che portano a nuove prospettive e di conseguenza all'evoluzione di un pensiero.
Altrimenti si finisce solo col darsi continuamente ragione a vicenda e si resta fermi al punto di partenza. 

Quindi cerchiamo, per quanto possibile, tutti quanti di non esagerare (in un senso o nell'altro) e, quando postiamo, cerchiamo di *aggiungere qualcosa che non sia già stato detto in precedenza*.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2016)

*Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: firma rimandata al 15 luglio.*


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: firma rimandata al 15 luglio.*




*Tornate On Topic e lasciate perdere i soliti discorsi.*


----------



## martinmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

La storia che stiano aspettando SB per fare solo un comunicato sul sito fininvest compromettendo la campagna acquisti non regge proprio..


----------



## Coripra (2 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Andre96 (2 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La storia che stiano aspettando SB per fare solo un comunicato sul sito fininvest compromettendo la campagna acquisti non regge proprio..



Ma non regge anche perchè Berlusconi torna a casa la prossima settimana...mah è uno strazio continuo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Luglio 2016)

Io aspetto ma fino a un certo punto, questa volta ho scelto di essere ottimista dopo anni di pessimismo cronico a causa della nostra ridicola società che ha portato allo sfinimento i propri tifosi.
Ma non sono un idiota, per cui se entro a una certa data la situazione non si sia chiarita, torno a fare quello che ho fatto sempre negli ultimi vergognosi anni, cioè mi faccio una partita al computer o una passeggiata mentre la mia squadra viene presa a pallonate dalla prima squadra a caso della Serie A.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Luglio 2016)

Alcuni inizialmente dicevano che questo rinvio era dovuto all'uscita di Berlusconi dall'ospedale che era stata ritardata poi Ansa ha confermato che in parole povere dovrebbe uscire fra 3/4 giorni.. quindi poi è stato detto che era dovuto ad un ritardo con i documenti ed ha problemi burocratici con il governo di Pechino.. per arrivare ad ora che addirittura si dice che forse la cordata non sarebbe neanche completa...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: firma rimandata al 15 luglio.*



Era stato detto che questo slittamento non pregiudicherebbe il mercato....davvero non riesco a capire come non potrebbe...certo, se mi chiudono un bel colpo sta settimana sto molto più tranquillo...in caso contrario spero che casa mia abbia fondamenta forti...perchè mi stan veramente iniziando a girare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Per il resto poche palle...la cordata c'è e ha gia messo 1.5 miliardi nel fondo...quindi che siano in 2-3-4-5-6 è l'ultimo dei miei problemi se i soldi ci sono


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Era stato detto che questo slittamento non pregiudicherebbe il mercato....davvero non riesco a capire come non potrebbe...certo, se mi chiudono un bel colpo sta settimana sto molto più tranquillo...in caso contrario spero che casa mia abbia fondamenta forti...perchè mi stan veramente iniziando a girare


Se il mercato che non "pregiudicherebbe" fosse Arbeloa a 0 io chiudo ogni sogno che mi è rimasto...


----------



## Andre96 (2 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Alcuni inizialmente dicevano che questo rinvio era dovuto all'uscita di Berlusconi dall'ospedale che era stata ritardata poi Ansa ha confermato che in parole povere dovrebbe uscire fra 3/4 giorni.. quindi poi è stato detto che era dovuto ad un ritardo con i documenti ed ha problemi burocratici con il governo di Pechino.. per arrivare ad ora che addirittura si dice che forse la cordata non sarebbe neanche completa...


Il punto è proprio questo, questi magari ci stanno solo perculando e danno in pasto queste notizie a giornalini come la Gazzetta o quei ridicoli di Sky per divertimento. Non c'è altra spiegazione, sulla cordata ci credo poco...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se il mercato che non "pregiudicherebbe" fosse Arbeloa a 0 io chiudo ogni sogno che mi è rimasto...



ahahah e anche tu hai ragione  mi andrebbe bene anche un Kovacic come segnale di vita eh...ma Arbeloa...Arbeloa fa gettare


----------



## martinmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Finchè non firmano non guarderò nemmeno mezza partita e cambierò canale non appena parleranno di Milan...


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: firma rimandata al 15 luglio.*




.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Luglio 2016)

Aspettiamo Campopiano,li capiremo la situazione.


----------



## fra29 (2 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo Campopiano,li capiremo la situazione.



Campopiano, come per gli altri rinvii, ha già messo le mani avanti. Massimo entro domani si accoda alla stampa che su questo ci ha sempre preso..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Finchè non firmano non guarderò nemmeno mezza partita e cambierò canale non appena parleranno di Milan...



Io intanto ho già disdetto Sky Calcio, non guarderò più niente. Se a settembre veniamo da un bel mercato e la cessione sarà ufficiale, allora riattivo... tanto ci vuole un secondo.


----------



## Crox93 (2 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Campopiano, come per gli altri rinvii, ha già messo le mani avanti. Massimo entro domani si accoda alla stampa che su questo ci ha sempre preso..



Pure secondo me sta mettendo le mani avanti, a questo punto è il rinvio è sempre più probabile e a me viene da ridere.
Mi viene da ridere perchè qui ci prendono palesemente per i fondelli, di nuovo.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: firma rimandata al 15 luglio.*



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Luglio 2016)

Comunque oggi sulla Gazzetta ci stava scritto che il contratto che verrà firmato prevederà delle penali salatissime. Hanno proprio battuto il tasto su questo. Purtroppo ora non ce l'ho sottomano l'articolo.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2016)

Altra settimana di slittamento...tutto procede cit.

Bene, Pjaca e Paredes e co. si accaseranno entro il 15 Luglio così Galliani avrà la scusa di prendere Pavoletti e Vazquez.

Not bad.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano da un mese e mezzo non sa che pesci pigliare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2016)

Però questi rinvii stanno scocciando... scommetto che tra una settimana la firma slitterà al 20 e poi ad agosto.


----------



## de sica (2 Luglio 2016)

Lo spettro dei cinesi fake si fa sempre più vivo all'orizzonte


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo Campopiano,li capiremo la situazione.



E' vero che:

sulla parte tecnica ha sempre sparato a caso, Montella non l'ha mai nominato, solo quando gli altri iniziavano a parlarne.
sui rinvii ci stanno prendendo sempre gli altri prima di lui

e non venitemi a dire "eh ma gli altri a furia di sparare cavolate prima o poi ci prendono.."


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Campopiano da un mese e mezzo non sa che pesci pigliare.


----------



## The P (2 Luglio 2016)

Se non firmano non so davvero cosa pensare. 

Conosco benissimo i tempi tecnici di queste cose e questo tipo di trattative può durare un anno, quando c'è interesse ma non fretta, come una settimana quando c'è davvero voglia e determinazione. Come con il Suning.

La storia di attendere Berlusconi per la firma del preliminare è una cavolata maiuscola. E' un preliminare, cosa devono attendere Berlusconi?

Gancikoff poi... da quellol che leggo ha già provato 3 volte a inerirsi nel calcio per la costruzione degli stadi di Atalanta, Parma e Bologna. 3 volte non ci è riuscito. 

L'unica nota positiva di questa faccenda sembra essere la presenza di Galatioto. E' solo lui che mi tiene acceso un piccolo filo di speranza, ma badate bene, io credo proprio che dovvremo invidiare i cuginastri, anzi, ne sono quasi certo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si vede che è tardi... ANSA :Berlusconi verrà dimesso nei primi giorni della prossima settimana, Sky: lo slittamento è dovuto ad un *ritardo con i documenti*.. Non c'entra quando rincasa il nano..



È così, Berlusconi uscirà dall'ospedale prima del 15, quindi il problema non è lui ma la definizione del contratto. Ed a tal proposito vorrei aggiungere una cosa: forse non lo avete capito ma questo che stanno per firmare equivale ad un contratto talmente elaborato, vincolante e con penali pesanti che può essere considerato come un definitivo. E per questo credo che sul mercato spenderemo qualcosa in più di 50M, fermo restando le dovute precauzioni che tutelano quell'1% di possibilità che poi salti tutto.

Dopo questa firma non bisognerà aspettare nient'altro se non lo show messo in atto per la cerimonia ufficiale che segnerà il passaggio di consegne a fine settembre. Ma nei fatti la cessione avverrà con questa firma.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È così, Berlusconi uscirà dall'ospedale prima del 15, quindi il problema non è lui ma la definizione del contratto. Ed a tal proposito vorrei aggiungere una cosa: forse non lo avete capito ma questo che stanno per firmare equivale ad un contratto talmente elaborato, vincolante e con penali pesanti che può essere considerato come un definitivo. E per questo credo che sul mercato spenderemo qualcosa in più di 50M, fermo restando le dovute precauzioni che tutelano quell'1% di possibilità che poi salti tutto.
> 
> Dopo questa firma non bisognerà aspettare nient'altro se non lo show messo in atto per la cerimonia ufficiale che segnerà il passaggio di consegne a fine settembre. Ma nei fatti la cessione avverrà con questa firma.



concordo su tutto, però devono sbrigarsi, noi ne stiamo uscendo a pezzi


----------



## Butcher (2 Luglio 2016)

Tranquilli,il 15 luglio si firma....duemilamai però!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È così, Berlusconi uscirà dall'ospedale prima del 15, quindi il problema non è lui ma la definizione del contratto. Ed a tal proposito vorrei aggiungere una cosa: forse non lo avete capito ma questo che stanno per firmare equivale ad un contratto talmente elaborato, vincolante e con penali pesanti che può essere considerato come un definitivo. E per questo credo che sul mercato spenderemo qualcosa in più di 50M, fermo restando le dovute precauzioni che tutelano quell'1% di possibilità che poi salti tutto.
> 
> Dopo questa firma non bisognerà aspettare nient'altro se non lo show messo in atto per la cerimonia ufficiale che segnerà il passaggio di consegne a fine settembre. Ma nei fatti la cessione avverrà con questa firma.



Il contratto più elaborato al mondo. 
Così elaborato che si rimanda di settimana in settimana.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' vero che:
> 
> sulla parte tecnica ha sempre sparato a caso, Montella non l'ha mai nominato, solo quando gli altri iniziavano a parlarne.
> sui rinvii ci stanno prendendo sempre gli altri prima di lui
> ...



Stavolta son d'accordo con te...il buon campo per quanto riguarda mercato e slittamenti vari non ci ha MAI preso...per la trattativa nulla da dire...molto bene...ma per il resto meh...si vede che non ha fonti dirette riguardo quei punti


----------



## DannySa (2 Luglio 2016)

E' positivissimo invece, figuratevi se si allungano i tempi di una settimana ancora solo per dire che la trattativa era tutta una farsa.
Questa firma è la più importante di tutte perché rende ufficiale e definitiva la cessione, nel senso che non ci potranno più essere ripensamenti di ogni tipo soprattutto dopo che è stato impiegato parecchio tempo utile tolto al mercato.
In queste due settimane mi aspetto comunque qualche acquisto decente in entrata, robe che potrebbe permettersi di portare a termine pure Galliani e la ridicola dirigenza attuale, quindi acquisti tipo Kovacic, Paredes, Pjaca e Zielinski; toccherà mettere su una piccola fucina di talenti per il centrocampo, ma per far questo occorre lavorare bene sul mercato, il grosso poi, i botti, potranno arrivare dopo la firma del preliminare (e per botti intendo una punta nel caso partisse Bacca e un centrocampista di spessore magari tra quelli in esubero.
Queste sono le nostre priorità, il mercato non può rimanere fermo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' positivissimo invece, figuratevi se si allungano i tempi di una settimana ancora solo per dire che la trattativa era tutta una farsa.
> Questa firma è la più importante di tutte perché rende ufficiale e definitiva la cessione, nel senso che non ci potranno più essere ripensamenti di ogni tipo soprattutto dopo che è stato impiegato parecchio tempo utile tolto al mercato.
> In queste due settimane mi aspetto comunque qualche acquisto decente in entrata, robe che potrebbe permettersi di portare a termine pure Galliani e la ridicola dirigenza attuale, quindi acquisti tipo Kovacic, Paredes, Pjaca e Zielinski; toccherà mettere su una piccola fucina di talenti per il centrocampo, ma per far questo occorre lavorare bene sul mercato, il grosso poi, i botti, potranno arrivare dopo la firma del preliminare (e per botti intendo una punta nel caso partisse Bacca e un centrocampista di spessore magari tra quelli in esubero.
> Queste sono le nostre priorità, il mercato non può rimanere fermo.



La penso come te riguardo la prima frase che hai detto. Non possono rinviare ancora per poi far saltare tutto. Questo mi fa stare tranquillo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stavolta son d'accordo con te...il buon campo per quanto riguarda mercato e slittamenti vari non ci ha MAI preso...per la trattativa nulla da dire...molto bene...ma per il resto meh...si vede che non ha fonti dirette riguardo quei punti



Scusami ma invece riguardo la trattativa che dici molto bene quali
notizie ha dato che poi si sono rivelate ufficiali?
Tieni presente che se era per campopiano adesso eravamo già di
propietà cinese con Emery in panchina,una squadra da champions,
e Galliani in pensione..


----------



## neversayconte (2 Luglio 2016)

caunt daun: 

meno cinqueh...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (2 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È così, Berlusconi uscirà dall'ospedale prima del 15, quindi il problema non è lui ma la definizione del contratto. Ed a tal proposito vorrei aggiungere una cosa: forse non lo avete capito ma questo che stanno per firmare equivale ad un contratto talmente elaborato, vincolante e con penali pesanti che può essere considerato come un definitivo. E per questo credo che sul mercato spenderemo qualcosa in più di 50M, fermo restando le dovute precauzioni che tutelano quell'1% di possibilità che poi salti tutto.
> 
> Dopo questa firma non bisognerà aspettare nient'altro se non lo show messo in atto per la cerimonia ufficiale che segnerà il passaggio di consegne a fine settembre. Ma nei fatti la cessione avverrà con questa firma.



Per me possono firmare anche a settembre, tanto è tutto già deciso e il Milan è già venduto, su questo sono tutti daccordo.
Anzi, se ritardano ancora un po' non mi dispiacerebbe affatto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Scusami ma invece riguardo la trattativa che dici molto bene quali
> notizie ha dato che poi si sono rivelate ufficiali?
> Tieni presente che se era per campopiano adesso eravamo già di
> propietà cinese con Emery in panchina,una squadra da champions,
> e Galliani in pensione..



Emery e squadra da champions sono mercato...leggi quello che ho scritto! Per le notizie che ha dato e che sono veritiere puoi andare a cercare vecchi topic.
Ps. alla fine di tutto potrai tranquillamente tirare le somme come faremo tutti


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (2 Luglio 2016)

Mi ripeto (prometto che non lo scrivo più): il problema è la composizione della cordata. 
Lo dice anche Campopiano: "Se rinviano è per l'effettiva composizione della cordata" (tweet 6 ore fa). 
Il fondo di 1,5 miliardi? Qualcuno l'ha detto ufficialmente? Direi che ci sono certamente le garanzie bancarie per la cifra pattuita (l'80 per cento di 500 milioni), sul resto non si capisce. Escludo che qualcuno abbia versato alcunché in un fondo. Non funziona così.
Ripeto: la speranza è che ci sia davvero un input del governo cinese, allora la cordata, una volta stabiliti tutti i dettagli, si completerà


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Emery e squadra da champions sono mercato...leggi quello che ho scritto! Per le notizie che ha dato e che sono veritiere puoi andare a cercare vecchi topic



Non c'è nulla da cercare, le notizie importanti sulla trattativa
non ci sono, date,nomi della cordata,penali,nuovo assetto societario..
quello che si trova viene puntualmente rimandato o non vero.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Per me possono firmare anche a settembre, tanto è tutto già deciso e il Milan è già venduto, su questo sono tutti daccordo.
> Anzi, se ritardano ancora un po' non mi dispiacerebbe affatto



Ma tu fai l' abbonamento? ..io a stò giro aspettavo notizie certe e ufficiali
prima di spendere soldi, se questo tira e molla va avanti fino a settembre
uno che vorrebbe abbonarsi per vedersi il nuovo Milan dei cinesi come si
dovrebbe comportare?
Luglio,Agosto,Settembre rimane il fatto che questa gestione della trattativa
è l' ennesima vergogna perpretata ai danni dei tifosi, non hanno neanche il
rispetto verso gente che scuce i soldi, il solito schifo..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto (prometto che non lo scrivo più): il problema è la composizione della cordata.
> Lo dice anche Campopiano: "Se rinviano è per l'effettiva composizione della cordata" (tweet 6 ore fa).
> Il fondo di 1,5 miliardi? Qualcuno l'ha detto ufficialmente? Direi che ci sono certamente le garanzie bancarie per la cifra pattuita (l'80 per cento di 500 milioni), sul resto non si capisce. Escludo che qualcuno abbia versato alcunché in un fondo. Non funziona così.
> Ripeto: la speranza è che ci sia davvero un input del governo cinese, allora la cordata, una volta stabiliti tutti i dettagli, si completerà



Se è per questo nessuno aveva nemmeno detto che si firmava UFFICIALMENTE il 7...per quanto riguarda cordata e fondo sono cose talmente segrete e lontane da noi che è meglio non esprimersi e aspettare (se mi sono espresso in passato dovevo evitare e aspettare)...non credo sia come dici tu,comunque...e a sto punto credo non sia nemmeno come la pensavo io


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla da cercare, le notizie importanti sulla trattativa
> non ci sono, date,nomi della cordata,penali,nuovo assetto societario..
> quello che si trova viene puntualmente rimandato o non vero.



Se è come dici tu tanto meglio...vuol dire che la cosa è seria...le trattative serie son quelle dove non trapela nulla (e se trapela è per la volontà di qualcuno interno...cosa che non sempre succede). Stop


----------



## danjr (2 Luglio 2016)

Io non ci credo più m


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo più m



Pensiero del tutto legittimo...visti i personaggia cui siamo abituati...speriamo allora tu possa avere una bella sorpresa tra non molto


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (2 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma tu fai l' abbonamento? ..io a stò giro aspettavo notizie certe e ufficiali
> prima di spendere soldi, se questo tira e molla va avanti fino a settembre
> uno che vorrebbe abbonarsi per vedersi il nuovo Milan dei cinesi come si
> dovrebbe comportare?
> ...



L'abbonamento allo stadio no, sono troppo lontano da Milano.
Quello alla Pay TV si, ma non solo per il milan ovviamente, a me lo sport piace tutto


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (2 Luglio 2016)

Io sono in pace, l'ho detto subito che ci avrei creduto a firme avvenute. Diciamo che mi basta quella del preliminare solo se saranno stabilite pesantissime penali, altrimenti non conta neppure quello. Per il resto, non capisco tutti questi misteri rispetto alla composizione della cordata. E per quello che riguarda l'aspetto sportivo, non noto nessuna differenza con le estati precedenti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Luglio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Io sono in pace, l'ho detto subito che ci avrei creduto a firme avvenute. Diciamo che mi basta quella del preliminare solo se saranno stabilite pesantissime penali, altrimenti non conta neppure quello. Per il resto, non capisco tutti questi misteri rispetto alla composizione della cordata. E per quello che riguarda l'aspetto sportivo, non noto nessuna differenza con le estati precedenti.



Al momento la grossa differenza c'è eccome...
Il silenzio di Galliani. L anno scorso sparava nomi di kongocoso e Jackson Martinez e si gonfiava il petto di 90 milioni da spendere. 
Ora? Silenzio e tasche vuote.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (2 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Al momento la grossa differenza c'è eccome...
> Il silenzio di Galliani. L anno scorso sparava nomi di kongocoso e Jackson Martinez e si gonfiava il petto di 90 milioni da spendere.
> Ora? Silenzio e tasche vuote.


Anche se tace, del che non posso che rallegrarmi, ha fatto i soliti rinnovi a giocatori bolliti, ha preso il capocannoniere della serie B e l'allenatore della Samp. Le tasche vuote non sono una novità


----------



## sballotello (2 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky conferma le anticipazioni de La Stampa. La firma sul contratto preliminare per la cessione del Milan ha subito l'ennesimo rinvio ed è stata posticipata al 15 luglio. Il motivo? Mancano ancora alcuni documenti e si attende che Berlusconi torni a casa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Torna a casa Silvio.. Torna a casa


----------



## Sand (2 Luglio 2016)

Ma la firma con chi? 
Ad oggi non l'ho capito.
Passo da giorni di entusiasmo a giorni di pessimismo più nero...


----------



## cremone (2 Luglio 2016)

Finita


----------



## martinmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

Sapete che vi dico??? ormai non me ne frega più nulla
Basta è inutile vivere il tifo così bisogna capirlo,le società non sono dei tifosi e probabilmente in futuro vivremo ancora questi momenti...la passione che ho per il calcio ormai equivale a quella di una serie Tv...

Da oggi in poi lo vivrò così,perchè è così che vogliono farcelo vivere...

Se c 'è un buon spettacolo bene,mi abbono...altrimenti si guarda altro...basta con questo tifo spassionato e fede assurda che si è capito che non contiamo una beata mazza e chi crede il contrario si sta illudendo di grosso...ormai è solo tutto business..


----------



## danjr (2 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Al momento la grossa differenza c'è eccome...
> Il silenzio di Galliani. L anno scorso sparava nomi di kongocoso e Jackson Martinez e si gonfiava il petto di 90 milioni da spendere.
> Ora? Silenzio e tasche vuote.


Paradossalmente i soldi da spendere con Bee ci sono stati, ora no. Sicuramente ha insegnato l'esperienza finita male della scorsa estate, però questi cinesi non si stanno presentando in pompa magna.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2016)

ma Campopiano ancora non ha confermato lo slittamento?mah....


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma Campopiano ancora non ha confermato lo slittamento?mah....



Campopiano rischia di uscire di strada con tutti questi slittamenti,
meglio se si compra un paio di catene..


----------



## danykz (2 Luglio 2016)

Io sto leggendo troppe cose assurde che state dicendo ragazzi, di questa trattativa ci avete capito pochissimo, non ci sta di cosa preoccuparci è chiusa già.
È stato detto ENTRO metà luglio da 1 mese e poi si era fissata come data il 7, poi per limare qualche dettaglio il preliminare verrà firmato intorno al 10-11(*Conferma Montanari su Twitter)*.
State sereni ragazzi, CALMA


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Io sto leggendo troppe cose assurde che state dicendo ragazzi, di questa trattativa ci avete capito pochissimo, non ci sta di cosa preoccuparci è chiusa già.
> È stato detto ENTRO metà luglio da 1 mese e poi si era fissata come data il 7, poi per limare qualche dettaglio il preliminare verrà firmato intorno al 10-11(*Conferma Montanari su Twitter)*.
> State sereni ragazzi, CALMA



Oooooh la!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Io sto leggendo troppe cose assurde che state dicendo ragazzi, di questa trattativa ci avete capito pochissimo, non ci sta di cosa preoccuparci è chiusa già.
> È stato detto ENTRO metà luglio da 1 mese e poi si era fissata come data il 7, poi per limare qualche dettaglio il preliminare verrà firmato intorno al 10-11(*Conferma Montanari su Twitter)*.
> State sereni ragazzi, CALMA



Siamo alla frutta siamo la corda di violino pronta a saltare..
Siamo dinamite innescata. 

Si vede il nastro del traguardo è quei maledetti continuano a spostarlo di dieci metri alla volta.. 

Abbiamo paura di buttare un altro anno.. Di finire la stagione prima di iniziarla. Chi ben incomincia è a metà Dell opera. La nostra deve ancora iniziare.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Luglio 2016)

Mamma mia a leggere i commenti di questa discussione, mi pare di vedere le donne in crisi isterica durante i saldi. Calma e gesso suvvia. Gli isterismi lasciamoli per cose ben più gravi che queste dai. Un po' di raziocinio non farebbe male alcune volte.


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> È così, Berlusconi uscirà dall'ospedale prima del 15, quindi il problema non è lui ma la definizione del contratto. Ed a tal proposito vorrei aggiungere una cosa: forse non lo avete capito ma questo che stanno per firmare equivale ad un contratto talmente elaborato, vincolante e con penali pesanti che può essere considerato come un definitivo. E per questo credo che sul mercato spenderemo qualcosa in più di 50M, fermo restando le dovute precauzioni che tutelano quell'1% di possibilità che poi salti tutto.
> 
> Dopo questa firma non bisognerà aspettare nient'altro se non lo show messo in atto per la cerimonia ufficiale che segnerà il passaggio di consegne a fine settembre. Ma nei fatti la cessione avverrà con questa firma.



Problema che questa firma non arriverà.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Problema che questa firma non arriverà.



Ahhh... Troppo si sono esposti. 
Fedele Confalonieri è la verità fatta in persona. 
Dice due cose l anno ma le due cose che dice sì avverano sempre.
E per lui la cessione è cosa QUASI fatta


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Luglio 2016)

calma e gesso


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ahhh... Troppo si sono esposti.
> Fedele Confalonieri è la verità fatta in persona.
> Dice due cose l anno ma le due cose che dice sì avverano sempre.
> E per lui la cessione è cosa QUASI fatta



Vedremo ma dopo tutti sti rinvii ero scettico, ora sono rassegnato.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ahhh... Troppo si sono esposti.
> Fedele Confalonieri è la verità fatta in persona.
> Dice due cose l anno ma le due cose che dice sì avverano sempre.
> E per lui la cessione è cosa QUASI fatta



Beh oddio l' anno scorso a riguardo di Mr. Bee se ne usci
dicendo in milanese "quest chi l’è vera" e infatti si è visto
come era vera la trattativa..


----------



## enrico100 (3 Luglio 2016)

*Gazzetta: la deadline della cessione è stata spostata al 15 luglio, ma più probabilmente il giorno giusto per la firma sarà il 10 luglio, dopodiché ci sarà un'accelerata al mercato.*


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: la deadline della cessione è stata spostata al 15 luglio, ma più probabilmente il giorno giusto per la firma sarà il 10 luglio, dopodiché ci sarà un'accelerata al mercato.*



Di Domenica? Mi sembrerebbe strano.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Io purtroppo un idea me la sto facendo:Berlusconi ci ha ripensato ad un passo dalla firma e sta facendo di tutto per far scappare i cinesi trovando sempre scuse e condizioni assurde...tutti questi rinvii non sono altro che ultimatum dei cinesi...


----------



## danykz (3 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: la deadline della cessione è stata spostata al 15 luglio, ma più probabilmente il giorno giusto per la firma sarà il 10 luglio, dopodiché ci sarà un'accelerata al mercato.*


Ecco la conferma a ciò che ho detto, comunque più probabile so firmi l'11(lunedì)


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io purtroppo un idea me la sto facendo:Berlusconi ci ha ripensato ad un passo dalla firma e sta facendo di tutto per far scappare i cinesi trovando sempre scuse e condizioni assurde...tutti questi rinvii non sono altro che ultimatum dei cinesi...



Si ma non pensare nemmeno che ci ripensi per questioni di cuore perché a lui gliene frega meno di zero del bene del Milan. Se ci ripensa è per avere qualche vantaggio politico/finanziario ma spero proprio che i suoi calcoli li abbia già fatti da tempo.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Si ma non pensare nemmeno che ci ripensi per questioni di cuore perché a lui gliene frega meno di zero del bene del Milan. Se ci ripensa è per avere qualche vantaggio politico/finanziario ma spero proprio che i suoi calcoli li abbia già fatti da tempo.



Ormai il milan non gli serve più, é finito come uomo politico, come manager e come uomo di calcio, il milan gli é un peso ora, ci perde soltanto soldi, e poi c'è Marina, che é stanca di veder buttati nel cesso milioni x i capricci del vecchio quando invece dovrebbe metterseli in tasca lei


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ormai il milan non gli serve più, é finito come uomo politico, come manager e come uomo di calcio, il milan gli é un peso ora, ci perde soltanto soldi, e poi c'è Marina, che é stanca di veder buttati nel cesso milioni x i capricci del vecchio quando invece dovrebbe metterseli in tasca lei



Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Spero vinca il buon senso per una volta.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: la deadline della cessione è stata spostata al 15 luglio, ma più probabilmente il giorno giusto per la firma sarà il 10 luglio, dopodiché ci sarà un'accelerata al mercato.*



Vediamo, Campopiano l'altro ieri ha detto che x ora non gli risultano slittamenti, ma SE dovesse esserci non sarebbe oltre i 2-3 giorni. Quindi può essere, cmq per ora ancora non ci sono conferme da parte sua


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Spero vinca il buon senso per una volta.



Seguendo la logica non hanno alternative, poi se sotto ci sono motivi oscuri non so che dire


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ormai il milan non gli serve più, é finito come uomo politico, come manager e come uomo di calcio, il milan gli é un peso ora, ci perde soltanto soldi, e poi c'è Marina, che é stanca di veder buttati nel cesso milioni x i capricci del vecchio quando invece dovrebbe metterseli in tasca lei



In realtà il Milan gli serve ancora ma è fininvest a volersene disfare...
Il cerchio magico è stato chiaro'' stanno facendo soffrire Silvio costringendolo a vendere''

Ho paura che si stia facendo convincere da quest'ultimi e siccome non può far saltare tutto di sua iniziativa,sta cercando scappatoie per far ritirare i cinesi..


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> In realtà il Milan gli serve ancora ma è fininvest a volersene disfare...
> Il cerchio magico è stato chiaro'' stanno facendo soffrire Silvio costringendolo a vendere''
> 
> Ho paura che si stia facendo convincere da quest'ultimi e siccome non può far saltare tutto di sua iniziativa,sta cercando scappatoie per far ritirare i cinesi..



gli serve a cosa?


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> gli serve a cosa?



per farsi bell ogni tanto..ovvio...


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> per farsi bell ogni tanto..ovvio...



ormai il vecchio rimbambito non lo calcola più nessuno, elettori, aziende, ne tanto meno i milanisti, se resta lo fa da solo e con galliani, ci sarà sempre il gruppo di tifosi del "grazie presidente" ma sono certo che diminuirebbe drasticamente, quindi in fin dei conti o vende adesso che gli danno 750 mln (non 5€) o non troverà più acquirenti disposti a dargliene più di 500... oltre a rimetterci di tasca sua ogni anno x ripianare. fidati, il Milan non gli serve più a nulla, se se lo tiene è solo perchè è un pazzo megalomane


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ormai il vecchio rimbambito non lo calcola più nessuno, elettori, aziende, ne tanto meno i milanisti, se resta lo fa da solo e con galliani, ci sarà sempre il gruppo di tifosi del "grazie presidente" ma sono certo che diminuirebbe drasticamente, quindi in fin dei conti o vende adesso che gli danno 750 mln (non 5€) o non troverà più acquirenti disposti a dargliene più di 500... oltre a rimetterci di tasca sua ogni anno x ripianare. fidati, il Milan non gli serve più a nulla, se se lo tiene è solo perchè è un pazzo megalomane



Magari fosse così...in realtà basta che azzecchino 2 acquistoni e torna tutto come prima...che poi se il valore delbrand cala a lui non gliene frega nulla dato che se dipendesse da lui morirebbe presidente.
E'Marina che insiste ma SB li ripiana volentieri i passivi se questo lo fa restare sulle bocche di tutti...tanto ha paradisi fiscali ovunque..deve solo trovareun modo per far tornare un pò di danè..


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

2 mesi di esclusiva!!
Perfino le previsioni di Galatioto che fa questi passaggi di professione sono andate a farsi benedire...a me pare chiaro che non ci sia tutta questa volontà di vendere...e ad ogni rinvio questa ipotesi non fa altro che rafforzarsi..


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Magari fosse così...in realtà basta che azzecchino 2 acquistoni e torna tutto come prima...che poi se il valore delbrand cala a lui non gliene frega nulla dato che se dipendesse da lui morirebbe presidente.
> E'Marina che insiste ma SB li ripiana volentieri i passivi se questo lo fa restare sulle bocche di tutti...tanto ha paradisi fiscali ovunque..deve solo trovareun modo per far tornare un pò di danè..



mah, magari è così, però x dire già tutto il forum non ci cascherebbe se SB facesse 2 acquisti seri, siamo aspettando solo la vendita, e il Milan di Silvio non lo vuole più nessuno, se non vende già quasi tutto il forum smetterebbe di seguirlo finchè il vecchio non schiatta, per logica anche moltissimi tifosi al di fuori farebbero lo stesso, o almeno lo seguirebbero con totale disinteresse. comunque sono tutte nostre supposizioni x ora, vediamo che succede, io sono convintissimo che venderà, e se non vende ci si dedica alla Lega Pro


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 2 mesi di esclusiva!!
> Perfino le previsioni di Galatioto che fa questi passaggi di professione sono andate a farsi benedire...a me pare chiaro che non ci sia tutta questa volontà di vendere...e ad ogni rinvio questa ipotesi non fa altro che rafforzarsi..



aveva detto 6-8 settimane x il preliminare eh... poi che l'esclusiva sia stata prolungata non è un brutto segno, anzi, secondo me è proprio segno che si vuole vendere, poi magari mi sbaglio eh, sto parlando solo di sensazioni cercando di ragionarci a mente piu lucida possibile


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> mah, magari è così, però x dire già tutto il forum non ci cascherebbe se SB facesse 2 acquisti seri, siamo aspettando solo la vendita, e il Milan di Silvio non lo vuole più nessuno, se non vende già quasi tutto il forum smetterebbe di seguirlo finchè il vecchio non schiatta, per logica anche moltissimi tifosi al di fuori farebbero lo stesso, o almeno lo seguirebbero con totale disinteresse. comunque sono tutte nostre supposizioni x ora, vediamo che succede, io sono convintissimo che venderà, e se non vende ci si dedica alla Lega Pro



Se rimane Silvio e il Milan il prossimo anno arriva miracolosamente terzo stai pur certo che la stampa lo incenserà...il calcio è così e lui lo sa...


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> aveva detto 6-8 settimane x il preliminare eh... poi che l'esclusiva sia stata prolungata non è un brutto segno, anzi, secondo me è proprio segno che si vuole vendere, poi magari mi sbaglio eh, sto parlando solo di sensazioni cercando di ragionarci a mente piu lucida possibile



per me invece ogni rinvio è un segno bruttissimo...
I quesiti che si pone il tifoso sono 2: ''è chiaro che se prolungano vuol dire che si cede'' oppure '' i prolungamenti sono brutti segni di indecisione e in realtà queste date sono nient altro che ultimatum dei cinesi''


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se rimane Silvio e il Milan il prossimo anno arriva miracolosamente terzo stai pur certo che la stampa lo incenserà...il calcio è così e lui lo sa...



neanche se scende san pietro in persona non arriviamo terzi con Berlusconi  



martinmilan ha scritto:


> per me invece ogni rinvio è un segno bruttissimo...
> I quesiti che si pone il tifoso sono 2: ''è chiaro che se prolungano vuol dire che si cede'' oppure '' i prolungamenti sono brutti segni di indecisione e in realtà queste date sono nient altro che ultimatum dei cinesi''



è solo una questione di punti di vista, io la vedo nel primo, tu nel secondo, tutto qui  comunque alla fine solo il tempo ci dirà chi aveva ragione, e non me ne volere, ma spero tanto di averla io


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Per mi non volesse vendere potrebbe benissimo dirlo...tanto è il padrone può fare ciò che vuole


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Ma non ti chiedi perchè i medici non parlino più di Sb??? evidentemente il ''ragazzo di Arcore'' potrebbe essere già dimesso da tempo ma ha chiesto di rimanere lì...per chissà quali motivi
E i medici non parlano perchè non vogliono rendersi partecipi della pagliacciata..


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per mi non volesse vendere potrebbe benissimo dirlo...tanto è il padrone può fare ciò che vuole



Non può benissimo dirlo...marina sarebbe furiosa...aspetta semplicemente che i cinesi se ne vadano...è capace di farsi altri 2 mesi chiuso al san raffaele..
Gli basterebbe chiamare 3-4 avvocato nella sua suite all'ospedale che gli leggano il contratto invece vuole farlo quando verrà fuori..e chissà quando verrà...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non può benissimo dirlo...marina sarebbe furiosa...aspetta semplicemente che i cinesi se ne vadano...è capace di farsi altri 2 mesi chiuso al san raffaele..
> Gli basterebbe chiamare 3-4 avvocato nella sua suite all'ospedale che gli leggano il contratto invece vuole farlo quando verrà fuori..e chissà quando verrà...



Si ma chissene di Marina...è suo il milan...lei fa quello che decide lui...o no? Comunque ne avranno gia parlato di sto contratto dai...per me quando esce firma...SE ESCE


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non ti chiedi perchè i medici non parlino più di Sb??? evidentemente il ''ragazzo di Arcore'' potrebbe essere già dimesso da tempo ma ha chiesto di rimanere lì...per chissà quali motivi
> E i medici non parlano perchè non vogliono rendersi partecipi della pagliacciata..



io la vedo diversamente invece, secondo me lui sta molto peggio di quel che si dice, per quanto sia mezzo immortale un intervento a cuore aperto su un 80enne non è uno scherzo neanche per lui, e la ripresa sarà molto più lenta del previsto, poi le baggianate che ci prova con le infermiere secondo me son tutte balle per farlo simpatico e d'acciaio... io credo così


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> io la vedo diversamente invece, secondo me lui sta molto peggio di quel che si dice, per quanto sia mezzo immortale un intervento a cuore aperto su un 80enne non è uno scherzo neanche per lui, e la ripresa sarà molto più lenta del previsto, poi le baggianate che ci prova con le infermiere secondo me son tutte balle per farlo simpatico e d'acciaio... io credo così



Io a questa cosa non credo...tutti quelli che sono andati a trovarlo hanno detto che sta benissimo,un pò acciaccato ma è sereno e sorridente...non credo che a partire da suo fratello fino a Galliani mentano così spudoratamente e col sorriso sulle labbra solo per farli fare bella figura nonostante stia malissimo...sarebbe macabro..


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma chissene di Marina...è suo il milan...lei fa quello che decide lui...o no? Comunque ne avranno gia parlato di sto contratto dai...per me quando esce firma...SE ESCE



La domanda è: Sb è convinto al 100% di cedere? secondo me qui tutti sapiamo benissimo la risposta.
E se uno non è convinto al 100% allora nascono problemi di ogni tipo..


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io a questa cosa non credo...tutti quelli che sono andati a trovarlo hanno detto che sta benissimo,un pò acciaccato ma è sereno e sorridente...non credo che a partire da suo fratello fino a Galliani mentano così spudoratamente e col sorriso sulle labbra solo per farli fare bella figura nonostante stia malissimo...sarebbe macabro..



no beh, malissimo no, ma credo sia molto più provato di ciò che si dice perchè deve far parte del personaggio, tutto qui, comunque ripeto è solo una mia ipotesi, magari è li che salta e corre tutto il giorno dietro alle infermiere per davvero


----------



## TheZio (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Magari fosse così...in realtà basta che azzecchino 2 acquistoni e torna tutto come prima...che poi se il valore delbrand cala a lui non gliene frega nulla dato che se dipendesse da lui morirebbe presidente.



No dai con la situazione societaria attuale non riusciremo a vincere manco se trovi per caso il nuovo Xavi...


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> No dai con la situazione societaria attuale non riusciremo a vincere manco se trovi per caso il nuovo Xavi...



Non conta quello che pensiamo noi ma quello che pensano loro..e Gastone Berlusconi è convinto di essere baciato dalla fortuna...il prossimo anno vincerà lo scudetto nella sua mente...
D'altronde nel 99 vincemmo dopo due anni da schifo e una campagna acquisti scadente..questa cosa se la ricordano..per loro(soprattutto galliani) è solo questione di cicli e fortuna...


----------



## enrico100 (3 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: la deadline della cessione è stata spostata al 15 luglio, ma più probabilmente il giorno giusto per la firma sarà il 10 luglio, dopodiché ci sarà un'accelerata al mercato.*


.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: la deadline della cessione è stata spostata al 15 luglio, ma più probabilmente il giorno giusto per la firma sarà il 10 luglio, dopodiché ci sarà un'accelerata al mercato.*



Io aspetto questi 10 giorni....dopo basta...non mi faccio coinvolgere ancora in squallidi teatrini...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Luglio 2016)

Ma perché continua a slittare? Che pizza Dio mio.


----------



## fra29 (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io aspetto questi 10 giorni....dopo basta...non mi faccio coinvolgere ancora in squallidi teatrini...



Il fatto che ogni volta diciamo così:
- "aspetto il 15 giugno e poi mollo"
- "se si va oltre il 22 giugno io chiudo"
- "aspetto ancora ma dopo il 30 giugno è un bluff"
- "il 7 luglio è dentro o fuori, poi disdico tutto"
- "io aspetto ancora Fino al 15 poi con me hanno chiuso

E continuerà così. Basterà un #tuttoprocede o un #nerosurosso per ridare speranza.
Purtroppo siamo le vittime incolpevoli di questa scellerata dirigenza. E anche in questo momento la poca chiarezza e il poco rispetto per noi sono,all'ordine del giorno.

Razionalmente io posso capire che queste trattative abbiano dei tempi fisiologici e sono passibili di rinvii o ritardi.
La cosa più grave però è che a quanto dicono la cordata ancora non è formata e quindi io non riesco ancora a capire se Sal è solo un Bee più competente..


----------



## Aragorn (3 Luglio 2016)

La colpa di tutto ciò è per metà di Galatioto, che ad aprile se n'è uscito con quell'intervista sulle 6-8 settimane, e per l'altra metà di Berlusconi, che ha sbandierato la cessione in mondovisione solo per fare della inutile campagna elettorale. Se fossero stati tutti zitti e avessero inziato ad aprire bocca solo a trattative ormai concluse (come all'Inter) sarebbe stato molto meglio.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ogni volta diciamo così:
> - "aspetto il 15 giugno e poi mollo"
> - "se si va oltre il 22 giugno io chiudo"
> - "aspetto ancora ma dopo il 30 giugno è un bluff"
> ...



io credo che se entro il 15 non succede nulla anche i più ottimisti cederanno...quella è l ultima data..da li in poi nessuno ha più speranza..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> io credo che se entro il 15 non succede nulla anche i più ottimisti cederanno...quella è l ultima data..da li in poi nessuno ha più speranza..



Io sono tra i più ottimisti e non cedo finchè non salta ufficialmente...certo, dopo il 15 avrò fiducia pari a -1000000 rispetto alla società...già ora sta a 0...sono uno schifo


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io sono tra i più ottimisti e non cedo finchè non salta ufficialmente...certo, dopo il 15 avrò fiducia pari a -1000000 rispetto alla società...già ora sta a 0...sono uno schifo


La vicenda bee non è mai saltata ufficialmente..sto giro non mi faccio fregare..o il 15 o niente...dentro o fuori..


----------



## enrico100 (3 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: la deadline della cessione è stata spostata al 15 luglio, ma più probabilmente il giorno giusto per la firma sarà il 10 luglio, dopodiché ci sarà un'accelerata al mercato.*


La vicenda Bee non è mai ufficialmente saltata perché Bee non ha mai trovato i soldi, mica per inadempienze di B, entro il 15 vedremo la serietà effettiva di tutta la trattativa, che personalmente credo vada a buon fine


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ogni volta diciamo così:
> - "aspetto il 15 giugno e poi mollo"
> - "se si va oltre il 22 giugno io chiudo"
> - "aspetto ancora ma dopo il 30 giugno è un bluff"
> ...



La cordata c'è, altrimenti non creavano il fondo da 1,5 miliardi. Semplicemente si cristallizzerà alla firma del preliminare, ossia quando tutte le imprese cinesi avranno firmato e accettato l'ultima versione del contratto. Per il resto, capisco che i tifosi si siano stufati, ma purtroppo questo è lo scotto da pagare nel vivere ogni santissimo secondo di questa trattativa. Per la salute mentale di tanta gente sarebbe stato molto meglio se fosse capitato come con l'Inter. Quindi se si fosse scoperto tutto soltanto alla fine. 
Invece nel nostro caso c'è uno stillicidio di notizie che non tutti, lo comprendo, riescono a sopportare.


----------



## danykz (3 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano rompe il silenzio "per ora non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 luglio: il 7 difficilmente si firma, ogni giorno che passa è quello buono. #tuttoprocede". A risposta di un utente dice l'8 o l'11 tra le date più probabili. Afferma inoltre che non sta sorgendo NESSUN problema*


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano rompe il silenzio "per ora non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 luglio: il 7 difficilmente si firma, ogni giorno che passa è quello buono. #tuttoprocede". A risposta di un utente dice l'8 o l'11 tra le date più probabili*



ahahah ma che roba è?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ahahah ma che roba è?



E' roba che serve qualche altro giorno per completare i documenti per la cessione di questo bancone dell'ortofrutta...  eppure dalle mie parti solitamente fanno molto prima. Mah!


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' roba che serve qualche altro giorno per completare i documenti per la cessione di questo bancone dell'ortofrutta...  eppure dalle mie parti solitamente fanno molto prima. Mah!



Però dai...non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 però non si firma il 7....fa un pò ridere...
Ma se voi siete contenti di crederci fino a settembre fate pure..


----------



## danykz (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Però dai...non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 però non si firma il 7....fa un pò ridere...
> Ma se voi siete contenti di crederci fino a settembre fate pure..



Martin, io e [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] la sappiamo più lunga di tutti  , se vuoi perdere tempo e salute a pensare in negativo fai pure, ma sappi che si chiuderà al 97%, te lo dico da economista  .


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Martin, io e [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] la sappiamo più lunga di tutti  , se vuoi perdere tempo e salute a pensare in negativo fai pure, ma sappi che si chiuderà al 97%, te lo dico da economista  .



io ci credo davvero, ma per favore non tirar fuori percentuali che mi sembri Galliani


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano rompe il silenzio "per ora non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 luglio: il 7 difficilmente si firma, ogni giorno che passa è quello buono. #tuttoprocede". A risposta di un utente dice l'8 o l'11 tra le date più probabili. Afferma inoltre che non sta sorgendo NESSUN problema*



Bo....

Articolo senza coerenza, clamoroso

Nessun rinvio MA DIFFICILMENTE si firma il 7
MA ogni giorno è quello buono

Mah


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano rompe il silenzio "per ora non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 luglio: il 7 difficilmente si firma, ogni giorno che passa è quello buono. #tuttoprocede". A risposta di un utente dice l'8 o l'11 tra le date più probabili. Afferma inoltre che non sta sorgendo NESSUN problema*



#tuttoprocede....simaarinviare


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Martin, io e [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] la sappiamo più lunga di tutti  , se vuoi perdere tempo e salute a pensare in negativo fai pure, ma sappi che si chiuderà al 97%, te lo dico da economista  .



quindi se dopo il 15 non firmano non c è da preoccuparsi??


----------



## danykz (3 Luglio 2016)

*Ancora Pasquale in risposta ad un utente pessimista come voi sulla firma "Arriverà "*


----------



## enrico100 (3 Luglio 2016)

Vi ricordo le parole del comunicato Fininvest dell'esclusiva del 15 maggio:


> Il periodo di esclusiva è stato definito in modo da risultare compatibile con la complessità delle tematiche da discutere, le esigenze della società e gli appuntamenti previsti dal calendario delle attività calcistiche



Ergo calma e sangue freddo


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano rompe il silenzio "per ora non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 luglio: il 7 difficilmente si firma, ogni giorno che passa è quello buono. #tuttoprocede". A risposta di un utente dice l'8 o l'11 tra le date più probabili. Afferma inoltre che non sta sorgendo NESSUN problema*



Che giornalista!
Siamo a livello di oroscopo ormai...
"Settimana positiva per gli Arieti, ma attenzione agli imprevisti che potrebbero rovinarvi le giornate".


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Ancora Pasquale in risposta ad un utente pessimista come voi sulla firma "Arriverà "*



Arriver arriverà...ma se gli chiedi se Berlusconi ha deciso dice ''non si sa''...

A me ha rotto campopiano...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (3 Luglio 2016)

ragazzi...ormai TUTTE le testate e tutti i giornalisti non parlano più di berlusconi indeciso...TUTTI ormai parlano solo di quando avverrà e non se avverrà la firma...ergo bisogno solo aspettare...non cambia nulla il 7 o il 15 o il 1 agosto....se il mercato lo fa Galliani è comunque uno spreco di soldi...ma per lo meno avremmo la speranza per l'anno prossimo...


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano rompe il silenzio "per ora non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 luglio: il 7 difficilmente si firma, ogni giorno che passa è quello buono. #tuttoprocede". A risposta di un utente dice l'8 o l'11 tra le date più probabili. Afferma inoltre che non sta sorgendo NESSUN problema*



#tuttoprocede
#nerosurosso

Che schifo.
Ennesimo ballista che ci ha preso in giro per attirare un po di followers.
Anche perche sarà stato il primo a tirare fuori sta cessione (imbeccato dai cinesi, o da Berlusconi?) ma a distanza di mesi il nulla.
Buffone.


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> #tuttoprocede
> #nerosurosso
> 
> Che schifo.
> ...



E poi se firmano cosa succede? Diventa Pulitzer?

Ragazzi ci vuole più equilibrio nei giudizi.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> E poi se firmano cosa succede? Diventa Pulitzer?
> 
> Ragazzi ci vuole più equilibrio nei giudizi.



va in TV
chiamasi promozioni..vedi elogi di Jacobelli suo direttore...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La vicenda bee non è mai saltata ufficialmente..sto giro non mi faccio fregare..o il 15 o niente...dentro o fuori..



vabbe ognuno fa come vuole


----------



## mark (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano rompe il silenzio "per ora non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 luglio: il 7 difficilmente si firma, ogni giorno che passa è quello buono. #tuttoprocede". A risposta di un utente dice l'8 o l'11 tra le date più probabili. Afferma inoltre che non sta sorgendo NESSUN problema*



Ahahah sarò anche positivo, ma qui Campopiano ha preso una bella cantonata.. Non ha senso logico quello che ha detto, avrebbe fatto più bella figura a dire che c'è stato un rinvio. Cosa vuol dire "non risulta nessun rinvio, ma difficilmente il 7 si firma ogni giorno è quello buono?"


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Ah aggiungo....Campopiano non sa piu che pesci pigliare


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

mark ha scritto:


> Ahahah sarò anche positivo, ma qui Campopiano ha preso una bella cantonata.. Non ha senso logico quello che ha detto, avrebbe fatto più bella figura a dire che c'è stato un rinvio. Cosa vuol dire "non risulta nessun rinvio, ma difficilmente il 7 si firma ogni giorno è quello buono?"



niente è una presa in giro per i boccaloni e volersi pure salvare la faccia...


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ah aggiungo....Campopiano non sa piu che pesci pigliare



il 7 si FIRMA!!!!! E'certo!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> il 7 si FIRMA!!!!! E'certo!



non so in quale dimensione intendesse


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> non so in quale dimensione intendesse



Dai stanno diventando tutti patetici...è evidente che è dal 15 che cercano di imbroccaredate e tutti gli andiamo dietro...
Non sa nulla nessuno...Fornire un altra data ora è da clown..


----------



## danykz (3 Luglio 2016)

Va bene ragazzi, voi non volete mettere in moto il cervello, si è parlato di entro metà luglio da 1 mese!! Poi si era individuata la volontà di firmare il 7! Ora a causa di problemi di tempistiche riguardo alcuni dettagli del contratto si parla di Deadline 15 luglio , cioè che oltre non si può andare!! Non sopporto quando fate così! Che tragedia che si firma 3-4 giorni dopo! Oddio! TEATRINO!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2016)

*Montanari: Fininvest con la cessione del Milan realizzerà una plusvalenza consolidata di mezzo miliardo di euro, netta di 250/260M.*


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari: Fininvest con la cessione del Milan realizzerà una plusvalenza consolidata di mezzo miliardo di euro, netta di 250/260M.*



Sì ma sono ancora indecisi...se fare una plusvalenza di mezzo miliardo ora, oppure avere un rosso di 100 milioni ogni anno


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Va bene ragazzi, voi non volete mettere in moto il cervello, si è parlato di entro metà luglio da 1 mese!! Poi si era individuata la volontà di firmare il 7! Ora a causa di problemi di tempistiche riguardo alcuni dettagli del contratto si parla di Deadline 15 luglio , cioè che oltre non si può andare!! Non sopporto quando fate così! Che tragedia che si firma 3-4 giorni dopo! Oddio! TEATRINO!


m infatti io aspetto il 15...oltre quella data però non puoi più raccontarcela...


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sì ma sono ancora indecisi...se fare una plusvalenza di mezzo miliardo ora, oppure avere un rosso di 100 milioni ogni anno



no ma organizzare un teatrino è più divertente secondo alcuni... stavolta o vendono o si ritrovano con il sedere per terra, ma star qui a dire le solite boiate è lo sport estivo del tifoso medio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Luglio 2016)

Madonna mia.. se c'è una cosa inputabile è che con quei due tutto questo è peggio di un parto...


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> no ma organizzare un teatrino è più divertente secondo alcuni... stavolta o vendono o si ritrovano con il sedere per terra, ma star qui a dire le solite boiate è lo sport estivo del tifoso medio



ahaha tifoso medio....se siete così sicuri che si ceda allora perchè vi irritate tanto??


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ahaha tifoso medio....se siete così sicuri che si ceda allora perchè vi irritate tanto??



perchè a sentire sempre le stesse boiate prima o dopo si romperebbe i maroni anche un santo


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> perchè a sentire sempre le stesse boiate prima o dopo si romperebbe i maroni anche un santo



Infatti.
Sono anni che le sentiamo.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ahaha tifoso medio....se siete così sicuri che si ceda allora perchè vi irritate tanto??



Perché non ne possiamo più ogni volta di sentire le stesse lagne


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari: Fininvest con la cessione del Milan realizzerà una plusvalenza consolidata di mezzo miliardo di euro, netta di 250/260M.*



*Basta attaccarvi fra di voi. Se non siete d'accordo ignorate.*


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

Lagne??? vabbè.....avete ragione sono un tifoso medio.

Chi invece fornisce date certe per poi rimangiarsele invece ha tutte le scusanti del mondo...
Il mondo alla rovescia..


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Basta attaccarvi fra di voi. Se non siete d'accordo ignorate.*



hai ragione, scusa, ho perso la testa


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Lagne??? vabbè.....avete ragione sono un tifoso medio.
> 
> Chi invece fornisce date certe per poi rimangiarsele invece ha tutte le scusanti del mondo...
> Il mondo alla rovescia..



Non era riferito a te ma in generale 

Chiuso off topic


----------



## martinmilan (3 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non era riferito a te ma in generale
> 
> Chiuso off topic



No ma avete ragione a lamentarvi su chi dice che è tutto un teatrino ripetutamente...
Ma lasciate almeno sfogare(e non mi riferisco a te)chi è stufo di sentire date certe...soprattutto dando per oror colato gli scoop di Campopiano.
Chiuso off topic anche da parte mia.

Io resto comunque del parere che non ci sia nulla di deciso e che SB sia davvero afflittodalla scelta finale...altrochè firma avverrà a breve e decisione già avvenuta...


----------



## de sica (3 Luglio 2016)

Adesso dopo l'eliminazione dell'Italia ci rimane solo questa pantomima di squadra. Ah poveri noi..


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> E poi se firmano cosa succede? Diventa Pulitzer?
> 
> Ragazzi ci vuole più equilibrio nei giudizi.



No, perchè arrivati a questi punti dicono tutti che si firma (io dubito) quindi non avrebbe nessuna esclusiva.
E poi rimane anche ll fatto che si il preliminare rende la cosa ufficiale al 99% per molti qui ma secondo me la rende al 70% non di più.
Non avremo la certezza di penali, non avremo la certezza di cosa firmano e di chi sono sti cinesi.


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Sono anni che le sentiamo.



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Luglio 2016)

Io sono tra quelli che hanno sempre creduto alla cessione, ma a mio parere ora occorre anche andare oltre,

chi se ne frega di Galliani, Berlusconi, Campopiano, Galatioto, cinesi e compagnia bella?


Nella vita contano solo i fatti, e i fatti dicono che siamo al 3 luglio, l'anno scorso la squadra è stata oscena per l'ennesima volta
eppure al momento sono stati presi due giocatori nei ruoli non necessari, il centrocampo è invariato, manca un centrale difensivo e i nomi che circolano con maggior insistenza sono Rincon e Arbeloa,

del resto l'attuale dirigenza non ha emesso comunicati in cui richiede pazienza perchè vi è in atto una cessione, anzi continua presuntuosamente a far trapelare notizie per cui virtualmente quiderebbe ancora la società.

Insomma voglio essere chiaro, non è che non credo più alla cessione ma che non ci vengano a dire che hanno perso i colpi che tutti noi attendiamo per una settimana o quindici giorni di rinvio, se B ama così tanto il Milan che sganci fuori i soldi di tasca sua, così poi può cedere con tutta calma, magari dopo il cuore può anche farsi operare di tonsilli, emorroidi o farsi circoncidere, prima di firmare


----------



## enrico100 (3 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari: Fininvest con la cessione del Milan realizzerà una plusvalenza consolidata di mezzo miliardo di euro, netta di 250/260M.*


.


----------



## enrico100 (3 Luglio 2016)

*Tg La7: Berlusconi fuori dall'ospedale martedì 5 luglio, anticipa i tempi rispetto al previsto*


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Luglio 2016)

Il fatto che ci si lamenti della trattativa è normale visto che
gira tutto attorno ad essa, mi spiegate come si fa a parlare di
mercato,giocatori,moduli,stadio,abbonamenti,ecc, se ad oggi
non si sa ancora chi gestirà il milan nella prossima stagione?
Alla fine bastava che Fininvest comunicava che la cessione
sarebbe andata per le lunghe e amen tutti si mettevano il
cuore in pace, e invece no devono sempre farci entrare la
politica, le mazzette,i soldi, e intanto la squadra fa sempre più pena,
e il tifoso si incazza e fa bene..


----------



## Edric (3 Luglio 2016)

crox93 ha scritto:


> Ennesimo ballista che ci ha preso in giro per attirare un po di followers.





martinmilan ha scritto:


> va in TV
> chiamasi promozioni..vedi elogi di Jacobelli suo direttore...



Si però, sinceramente, a volte mi *ricordate* i creazionisti nell'uso *piuttosto selettivo* che fate della logica pur di continuare a negare l'evidenza della cessione. 

Ma scusate... se, come insinuate sopra, un giornalista stesse veramente facendosi un nome con qualcosa che, come lui ben sa, prima o poi, verrà "scoperto", non dovrebbe perlomeno massimizzare il più possibile la sua presenza mediatica e la sua notorietà, invece di fare l'esatto opposto ? 

No perché i follower su twitter, vi assicuro, si comprano a un tanto (poco) al chilo e dei complimenti del direttore non penso se ne farà poi granché a "storia" conclusa.


----------



## enrico100 (3 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Si però, sinceramente, a volte mi *ricordate* i creazionisti nell'uso *piuttosto selettivo* che fate della logica pur di continuare a negare l'evidenza della cessione.
> 
> Ma scusate... se, come insinuate sopra, un giornalista stesse veramente facendosi un nome con qualcosa che, come lui ben sa, prima o poi, verrà "scoperto", non dovrebbe perlomeno massimizzare il più possibile la sua presenza mediatica e la sua notorietà, invece di fare l'esatto opposto ?
> 
> No perché i follower su twitter, vi assicuro, si comprano a un tanto (poco) al chilo e dei complimenti del direttore non penso se ne farà poi granché a "storia" conclusa.


Non contando che diverse fonti convergono tutte sui punti cruciali della cessione;
-Luca Pagni di Repubblica
-Montanari di Milano Finanza
-Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore

Tutta gente che normalmente si occupa di questioni finanziarie benché meno di gossip sportivi e calcistici, ergo stiamo quantomeno un po' sereni e usiamo sempre la razionalità, che altrimenti impazziamo sicuramente


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Luglio 2016)

*a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*


----------



## robs91 (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



Benatia è praticamente della Juve,ma i cinesi avvertono


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



Pagni non ci puoi illudere così però eh


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



Loro non hanno Galliani e sanno chi comprare, non c'è bisogno che li avvertiamo.


----------



## Butcher (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



Sento già i tifosi juventini che corrono i bagno.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



mi ricorda la storia del Barcellona che finirà di specchiarsi a causa nostra...


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



Twitt fonte di ilarità.


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Si però, sinceramente, a volte mi *ricordate* i creazionisti nell'uso *piuttosto selettivo* che fate della logica pur di continuare a negare l'evidenza della cessione.
> 
> Ma scusate... se, come insinuate sopra, un giornalista stesse veramente facendosi un nome con qualcosa che, come lui ben sa, prima o poi, verrà "scoperto", non dovrebbe perlomeno massimizzare il più possibile la sua presenza mediatica e la sua notorietà, invece di fare l'esatto opposto ?
> 
> No perché i follower su twitter, vi assicuro, si comprano a un tanto (poco) al chilo e dei complimenti del direttore non penso se ne farà poi granché a "storia" conclusa.



Potrebbe essere scoperto e a Sky allora? Sono anni che tirano ad indovinare eppure continuano


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



Continuano le prese per il c...
Pagni confonde Benatia,Kovacic e Pjaca con Vasquez, Pavoletti e Sneijder


----------



## The P (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



questo fa intuire quanto sia affidabile come fonte anche lui


----------



## enrico100 (3 Luglio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> questo fa intuire quanto sia affidabile come fonte anche lui


Pagni si occupa di economia, mica di sport!


----------



## Ciachi (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



Questa secondo me dovrebbe rimanere fissa nei secoli del nostro forum!!! Da ridere.... Non ci credo neanche se viene Gancikoff in persona a dirlo....


----------



## Black (4 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano rompe il silenzio "per ora non ci sono rinvii ufficiali al 15 luglio: il 7 difficilmente si firma, ogni giorno che passa è quello buono. #tuttoprocede". A risposta di un utente dice l'8 o l'11 tra le date più probabili. Afferma inoltre che non sta sorgendo NESSUN problema*



ma che notizia è? sembra una di quelle sparate di Ruttosport o Di Stefano... personalmente stimo Campopiano, e magari tra qualche settimana gli faremo una statua per come ci ha fatto conoscere i dettagli della trattativa, ma spero che questa uscita sia dovuta ad una serata passata a svuotare bottiglie!
come si fa a dire nessun rinvio, ma che non si firma e tuttoprocede?


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Luglio 2016)

Visto che qui siamo al dramma, ripropongo il solito quesito: perchè parlate di rinvio quando nessuno implicato direttamente nella trattativa ha diramato un ben che minimo comunicato in cui fosse scritta la data di firma del preliminare?

La risposta già la sapete: perchè di date non ce ne sono, le danno i giornalisti (e campopiano, seppur informato, è pur sempre un giornalista e sebbene imbeccato da una fonte non ha certezze, specie con le date che in affari come questo sono molto relative) perchè devono vendere e si basano su loro sensazioni o vanno di rimbalzo sulle notizie di pasquale.

Quindi, arrabbiarsi è inutile perchè (affermazione forte, preparatevi e occhio alla bile) di rinvii non ce ne sono mai stati dall'inizio della trattativa 
Semplicemente, non ci è dato sapere quando si chiuderà, le date le hanno sparate solo i giornalisti, e se nessuno implicato nella trattativa si è permesso di darne di certe ( vi anticipo: le 6-8 settimane di galatioto, condizionate ad un "se tutto va secondo i piani", sono tutto fuochè certe  ) è perchè sanno molto più di noi come siano fluide le dinamiche temporali in trattative complesse come queste.

Quindi, per quanto sia difficile crederci, fidatevi che davvero #tuttoprocede (  ) secondo i piani, e l'unico problema davvero sorto è il ricovero di silvio berlusconi.
Si firmerà, probabilmente tra poco, pochissimo tempo, ma si firmerà, simple as that.

#calmazen


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *a proposito di Pagni, su Twitter scrive:" Kovacic,Pjaca e Benatia.....il nuovo Milan cinese avverte la Juve".*



Ditegli di bere di meno..


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Visto che qui siamo al dramma, ripropongo il solito quesito: perchè parlate di rinvio quando nessuno implicato direttamente nella trattativa ha diramato un ben che minimo comunicato in cui fosse scritta la data di firma del preliminare?
> 
> La risposta già la sapete: perchè di date non ce ne sono, le danno i giornalisti (e campopiano, seppur informato, è pur sempre un giornalista e sebbene imbeccato da una fonte non ha certezze, specie con le date che in affari come questo sono molto relative) perchè devono vendere e si basano su loro sensazioni o vanno di rimbalzo sulle notizie di pasquale.
> 
> ...



Bravo Trump

La penso esattamente come te..


----------



## Casnop (4 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Visto che qui siamo al dramma, ripropongo il solito quesito: perchè parlate di rinvio quando nessuno implicato direttamente nella trattativa ha diramato un ben che minimo comunicato in cui fosse scritta la data di firma del preliminare?
> 
> La risposta già la sapete: perchè di date non ce ne sono, le danno i giornalisti (e campopiano, seppur informato, è pur sempre un giornalista e sebbene imbeccato da una fonte non ha certezze, specie con le date che in affari come questo sono molto relative) perchè devono vendere e si basano su loro sensazioni o vanno di rimbalzo sulle notizie di pasquale.
> 
> ...


Semplice, piana enunciazione di fatti, su cui è legittimo formarsi una opinione. Tutte le fonti giornalistiche, in reciproco riscontro (fatti, dunque), premettono (anche quelle che prima manifestavano incertezza o negatività) che le parti stanno per sottoscrivere il contratto preliminare di compravendita, che in fattispecie del genere ha la cogenza ed impegnatività di un definitivo. La tempistica è affidata alle più diverse causali, non ultima la materiale disponibilità delle parti stesse alla sottoscrizione: una parte, plurisoggettiva, complessa, soggetta a pubbliche autorizzazioni ed a passaggi burocratici per la espressione del consenso; l'altra, il cui consenso è condizionato dalla massima visibilità del suo proprietario, capo politico ed in precarie condizioni di salute. In mezzo, una stagione di mercato inevitabilmente segnata dal passaggio di consegne tra vecchia e nuova proprietà, con scelte inevitabilmente condivise e pertanto farraginose e dilatorie. Il tifoso ha il sacrosanto diritto di lamentarsi, chi è impegnato in questa delicata vertenza ha il dovere di svolgerla con il massimo scrupolo ed attenzione perché possa essere perfezionata. Il tempo dirà se il tempo impiegato per questo sarà stato utile o meno. Ma chi deve operare, ha il diritto-dovere di farlo secondo le circostanze richieste dal caso.


----------



## enrico100 (4 Luglio 2016)

*Gazzetta insiste: Con Berlusconi in uscita domani (5 luglio) dall'ospedale, la trattativa per la cessione subirà un'accelerata. Il 10 luglio giorno giusto per l'annuncio, giorno più giorno meno. Dopo la firma del Preliminare, accelerata importante sul mercato, in particolare prima Pjaca e poi Zielinski.*


----------



## mabadi (4 Luglio 2016)

E' normale che si sparino sui giornali notizie sul Milan senza sapere nulla?
No, ma fa vendere.
Se oggi scrivo un articolo rinvio cessione vendo più copie perchè tutti i tifosi milanisti si agitano e comprano.
Poi scriverò la cessione si terrà il giorno... e vendo di più.
Poi domani potrò vendere un altro giornale con un articolo "Milan su Pelè (quello vero)" e puffette .. aumentano le copie.
Se non ho notizie e non scrivo un articolo sul Milan vendo meno, ecco il motivo di tutte le sparate sul calciomercato ove un giorno sì e un giorno pure ci accostano a giocatori svincolati o a giocatori che ha allenato Montella in quanto il giornalista, considerando come si è mosso il Milan gli anni passati, ritiene, pur senza fonti, ipotizzabile un'eventuale trattativa.
Non c'è serietà, lo si capisce dai nomi dei giocatori accostati al Milan solo per vendere copie e di tutte le notizie sulla cessione inventate o ipotizzate da pseudogiornalisti.
Strano che non abbiano detto (perché poi i nomi sono quelli e quelli) che anche il Milan è interessato a Gabriel Jesus.
Ormai si è capito e forse è un bene, dopo lo shock dell'anno scorso il Milan cerca di tenere il più nascosto possibile le proprie trattative sia riguardando il calciomercato sia riguardo la cessione.
Tornando al Topic, secondo me, ogni giorno potrebbe essere quello giusto per un comunicato ufficiale Fininvest sul preliminare.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta insiste: Con Berlusconi in uscita domani (5 luglio) dall'ospedale, la trattativa per la cessione subirà un'accelerata. Il 10 luglio giorno giusto per l'annuncio, giorno più giorno meno. Dopo la firma del Preliminare, accelerata importante sul mercato, in particolare prima Pjaca e poi Zielinski.*



Poi kovacic e con Benatia facciamo tremare la Juventus. 
Vai Pagniiiiiii


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta insiste: Con Berlusconi in uscita domani (5 luglio) dall'ospedale, la trattativa per la cessione subirà un'accelerata. Il 10 luglio giorno giusto per l'annuncio, giorno più giorno meno. Dopo la firma del Preliminare, accelerata importante sul mercato, in particolare prima Pjaca e poi Zielinski.*



Metterei la firma ora per questi due acquisti.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta insiste: Con Berlusconi in uscita domani (5 luglio) dall'ospedale, la trattativa per la cessione subirà un'accelerata. Il 10 luglio giorno giusto per l'annuncio, giorno più giorno meno. Dopo la firma del Preliminare, accelerata importante sul mercato, in particolare prima Pjaca e poi Zielinski.*



se ci facciamo scappare Pjaca per 4/5 giorni, sarebbe da rinchiuderli in un manicomio.


----------



## DannySa (4 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta insiste: Con Berlusconi in uscita domani (5 luglio) dall'ospedale, la trattativa per la cessione subirà un'accelerata. Il 10 luglio giorno giusto per l'annuncio, giorno più giorno meno. Dopo la firma del Preliminare, accelerata importante sul mercato, in particolare prima Pjaca e poi Zielinski.*



Rendiamoci conto che abbiamo aspettato un mese che il vecchietto in ospedale uscisse per sapere come finirà la storia.
Finirà mai? o ci saranno problemi legati all'ambientamento nella sua dimora che farà slittare tutto al 20 luglio? 
Finirà mai? o si inventeranno che Berlusconi è caduto e per ora non si fa nulla.
Finirà mai? o Berlusconi è _stato visto di notte cercando_ di entrare in ospedale dove si sente al sicuro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi si è capito se sto rinvio c'è stato oppure no ? non si capisce più nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta insiste: Con Berlusconi in uscita domani (5 luglio) dall'ospedale, la trattativa per la cessione subirà un'accelerata. Il 10 luglio giorno giusto per l'annuncio, giorno più giorno meno. Dopo la firma del Preliminare, accelerata importante sul mercato, in particolare prima Pjaca e poi Zielinski.*



Eh, magari


----------



## enrico100 (4 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi si è capito se sto rinvio c'è stato oppure no ? non si capisce più nulla.


Fininvest non ha mai detto una data di scadenza dell'esclusiva, ricordatevelo sempre, ergo ci stiamo basando pur sempre su indiscrezioni giornalistiche. Quindi rinvio o non rinvio non ha senso


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta insiste: Con Berlusconi in uscita domani (5 luglio) dall'ospedale, la trattativa per la cessione subirà un'accelerata. Il 10 luglio giorno giusto per l'annuncio, giorno più giorno meno. Dopo la firma del Preliminare, accelerata importante sul mercato, in particolare prima Pjaca e poi Zielinski.*



Prego.. altrimenti siamo rischiando la intera stagione.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Luglio 2016)

Dalla Cina comunque sembrano confermare Li capo cordata e che sett prossima firmeranno....vedremo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Dalla Cina comunque sembrano confermare Li capo cordata e che sett prossima firmeranno....vedremo!



Speriamo , dove l'hai letto ?


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Dalla Cina comunque sembrano confermare Li capo cordata e che sett prossima firmeranno....vedremo!



Notizia di rimbalzo, lasciamo stare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Speriamo , dove l'hai letto ?



Campopiano sulla sua pag. twitter ha fissato un tweet del solito Edo86 con uno screenshot di una pagina cinese (penso di qualche giornale non saprei)...e dice che appunto c'è scritto che robin li è capo cordata e sett prossima si firma...potrebbe anche essere una notizia di rimbalto, io non so...ma tant'è


----------



## martinmilan (4 Luglio 2016)

Allora...dato che date di scadenza fininvest non ne ha fornite inutile illudersi..che poi Berlusconi esce e non succede nulla..

Ma una cosa mi fa imbestialire: Marko Pjaca. 
Se si fanno sfuggire questo enorme talento,unico craque in attacco a livelli ancora accessibili in Europa,per delle bizze di SB è da fuciliarli in piazza....peggio ancora se va a Juve e Napoli...roba da linciaggio.

Ho un solo sogno.. PJACA10 !!


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta insiste: Con Berlusconi in uscita domani (5 luglio) dall'ospedale, la trattativa per la cessione subirà un'accelerata. Il 10 luglio giorno giusto per l'annuncio, giorno più giorno meno. Dopo la firma del Preliminare, accelerata importante sul mercato, in particolare prima Pjaca e poi Zielinski.*



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2016)

Comunque sono andato a rileggermi i post di Campopiano e dice benissimo che potrebbero esserci dei rinvii ..POTREBBERO , ma da quando arriveranno Galatioto & Company ( quando ? ) la chiusura è imminente . 

io ho una paura folle che anche dopo la chiusura non cambi niente , sarebbe un dramma .


----------



## VonVittel (4 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque sono andato a rileggermi i post di Campopiano e dice benissimo che potrebbero esserci dei rinvii ..POTREBBERO , ma da quando arriveranno Galatioto & Company ( quando ? ) la chiusura è imminente .
> 
> io ho una paura folle che anche dopo la chiusura non cambi niente , sarebbe un dramma .



Sarebbe un comportamento ignobile di Fininvest a quel punto. Altro che saldo negativo


----------



## naliM77 (4 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Campopiano sulla sua pag. twitter ha fissato un tweet del solito Edo86 con uno screenshot di una pagina cinese (penso di qualche giornale non saprei)...e dice che appunto c'è scritto che robin li è capo cordata e sett prossima si firma...potrebbe anche essere una notizia di rimbalto, io non so...ma tant'è



Leggendo nei commenti, c'è indicato che la notizia proviene da LaRepubblica.

Comunque fa piacere leggere che anche in Cina ci conoscono come il club Gigante d'Italia.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque sono andato a rileggermi i post di Campopiano e dice benissimo che potrebbero esserci dei rinvii ..POTREBBERO , ma da quando arriveranno Galatioto & Company ( quando ? ) la chiusura è imminente .
> 
> io ho una paura folle che anche dopo la chiusura non cambi niente , sarebbe un dramma .



Taaac.
Punto centrato, bisogna vedere cosa succederà. Non è detto che dopo la chiusura torneremo ad essere una super potenza mondiale.


----------



## Coripra (4 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Taaac.
> Punto centrato, bisogna vedere cosa succederà. Non è detto che dopo la chiusura torneremo ad essere una super potenza mondiale.



Evviva... non sappiamo se esistono i cinesi "fake", non sappiamo se mai firmeremo il preliminare, non sappiamo se firmeremo il definitivo, non sappiamo se arriverà Pjaca,... (omissis)... ed infine non sappiamo se torneremo ad essere una super potenza mondiale...
(sequitur)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Luglio 2016)

*Festa conferma: firma rinviata a settimana prossima. Nessun problema, ma rifiniture e approfondimenti post due diligence. Il ritardo è dovuto anche alla degenza di Berlusconi.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque sono andato a rileggermi i post di Campopiano e dice benissimo che potrebbero esserci dei rinvii ..POTREBBERO , ma da quando arriveranno Galatioto & Company ( quando ? ) la chiusura è imminente .
> 
> io ho una paura folle che anche dopo la chiusura non cambi niente , sarebbe un dramma .


L'importante è che Galliani e Berlusconi vengano messi da parte, poi quel che verrà è tanto di guadagnato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa conferma: firma rinviata a settimana prossima. Nessun problema, ma rifiniture e approfondimenti post due diligence. Il ritardo è dovuto anche alla degenza di Berlusconi.*



Per me da lunedì 11 in poi ogni giorno è quello buono.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per me da lunedì 11 in poi ogni giorno è quello buono.



Potrebbe essere,vedremo.
C'è da dire che era meglio non sapere nulla fino ad oggi a sto punto, anche perchè è un mese buono che "ogni giorno è quello buono"


----------



## mabadi (4 Luglio 2016)

C'è un aggiornamento di Campopiano che posta una pagina in cinese.
E ho letto che sembrerebbe che sull'agenda di Robin Li ci sia in programma un viaggio in europa per un'acquisizione societaria.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere,vedremo.
> C'è da dire che era meglio non sapere nulla fino ad oggi a sto punto, anche perchè è un mese buono che "ogni giorno è quello buono"



Concordo con te, per la maggior parte sarebbe stato molto ma molto meglio.


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa conferma: firma rinviata a settimana prossima. Nessun problema, ma rifiniture e approfondimenti post due diligence. Il ritardo è dovuto anche alla degenza di Berlusconi.*



per ora è sempre successo che con l'avvicinamento della data partiva lo slittamento, vediamo se sta prossima settimana riesce a durare fino a venerdi di questa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2016)

Ma scusate posso dire una cosa su " la repubblica " scrivono che il contratto è già stato formato ma l annunciò sarà dato sett prossima .

Boh non si capisce più nulla .


----------



## Crox93 (4 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> C'è un aggiornamento di Campopiano che posta una pagina in cinese.
> E ho letto che sembrerebbe che sull'agenda di Robin Li ci sia in programma un viaggio in europa per un'acquisizione societaria.



Campopiano mi sta scadendo sempre di più.
A me ste notizie mi sanno tanto di: "Il vicino di casa dell'amico di mio cugino mi ha detto che al 100% si firma domani"


----------



## fra29 (4 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa conferma: firma rinviata a settimana prossima. Nessun problema, ma rifiniture e approfondimenti post due diligence. Il ritardo è dovuto anche alla degenza di Berlusconi.*



Comunque direi di inserire anche La Stampa tra le,fonti "attendibili".
È la terza volta che anticipa tutti sul rinvio. All'inizio tutti ad attaccarsi al #tuttoprocede ma alla fine finisce sempre come anticipato dal giornale torinese.


----------



## Schism75 (4 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> C'è un aggiornamento di Campopiano che posta una pagina in cinese.
> E ho letto che sembrerebbe che sull'agenda di Robin Li ci sia in programma un viaggio in europa per un'acquisizione societaria.



Ieri sul twitter di Campopiano c'era qualcuno che aveva postato un link dallo UK in cui si diceva che Robin Li era interessato all'acquisto del wolverhampton. Tweet bollato come rumors.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano ha ritwittato un articolo cinese che da per certo Robin Li come capocordata e la firma di settimana prossima*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ha ritwittato un articolo cinese che da per certo Robin Li come capocordata e la firma di settimana prossima*



L'avevamo già detto oggi pomeriggio...ma secondo qualcuno sono voci di rimbalzo...io non credo ma vabbe


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> L'avevamo già detto oggi pomeriggio...ma secondo qualcuno sono voci di rimbalzo...io non credo ma vabbe



ah ok


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> L'avevamo già detto oggi pomeriggio...ma secondo qualcuno sono voci di rimbalzo...io non credo ma vabbe



Non è secondo qualcuno, l'articolo è stato tradotto e cita espressamente Repubblica. In ogni caso, aspettiamo, vediamo se ci saranno smentite. Soprattutto perché è stato pubblicato su Baidu.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Allora...dato che date di scadenza fininvest non ne ha fornite inutile illudersi..che poi Berlusconi esce e non succede nulla..
> !!





enrico100 ha scritto:


> Fininvest non ha mai detto una data di scadenza dell'esclusiva, ricordatevelo sempre, ergo ci stiamo basando pur sempre su indiscrezioni giornalistiche. Quindi rinvio o non rinvio non ha senso



Che bello accorgersi che non si sta predicando nel deserto!
Una volta capito questo punto fondamentale, il resto è in discesa, specie per il fegato


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che bello accorgersi che non si sta predicando nel deserto!
> Una volta capito questo punto fondamentale, il resto è in discesa, specie per il fegato


Citando Campopiano: Dall'8 ogni giorno é quello buono.


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2016)

Personalissima opinione, ma non del tutto una illazione: c'è troppa coincidenza tra i tempi della firma del preliminare e quelli della degenza di Silvio Berlusconi al San Raffaele, per non pensare che vi sia stata una richiesta del patron di attendere il suo ritorno a casa e il ripristino di una minima efficienza psico-fisica per consentirgli di gestire, anche a livello mediatico, questo storico passaggio, per lui e per il Milan. Mi attenderei qualcosa di importante in questo senso.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Luglio 2016)

Figurarsi se il berlusca si lascia scappare il suo show personale alla vendita del club


----------



## Gekyn (5 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Personalissima opinione, ma non del tutto una illazione: c'è troppa coincidenza tra i tempi della firma del preliminare e quelli della degenza di Silvio Berlusconi al San Raffaele, per non pensare che vi sia stata una richiesta del patron di attendere il suo ritorno a casa e il ripristino di una minima efficienza psico-fisica per consentirgli di gestire, anche a livello mediatico, questo storico passaggio, per lui e per il Milan. Mi attenderei qualcosa di importante in questo senso.



Ma tu credi che sia così, io invece credo che aspettino solo il ripristino psico-fisico del patron, per il famoso teatrino del "vendo e non vendo" con colpo di scena finale, e voi quasi tutti sapete quale sia!!!


----------

